# [Radios][VZW] All Radios in Flashable Zip [updated 28 Mar 2013]



## razorloves

Each of these zip packages contain an LTE and CDMA radio for the Verizon Galaxy Nexus.

They can be flashed in clockworkmod or TWRP recovery. No wiping or mounting necessary.

You can also flash radios using fastboot (no root or clockworkmod recovery required using the fastboot method). The files for the fastboot method are provided by here

Each have been tested and work on any rom.

NOTE: I STRONGLY suggest you verify the MD5 of your download to ensure file is complete before flashing. You can use Root Explorer or AFV on your phone to verify the MD5.

*4.0.1 (ITL41D) radio package* (from official 4.0.1 factory image provided by google)
CDMA Radio Version - EK01
LTE Radio Version - EK02
MD5: 3302017119dd24eaf99b2a6540ea3697
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.0.2 (ICL53F) radio package* (from official 4.0.2 factory image provided by google)
CDMA Radio Version - EK05
LTE Radio Version - EK02
MD5: a12743e6d3b80734831f69502bdae29b
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.0.3 (IML77?) radio package* (thanks to DroidHckr for this leak)
CDMA Radio Version - EK06
LTE Radio Version - EK04
MD5: c07f43102346b7e88ac30fe981dbbf2b
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.0.4 (IMM30B) radio package* (from unofficial leaked 4.0.4 OTA rom update)
CDMA Radio Version - FA02
LTE Radio Version- FA02
MD5: bd63961006aa65e88100017bab2c7fbb
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.0.4 (IMM76K) radio package* (from official 4.0.4 factory image provided by google)
CDMA Radio Version - FC04
LTE Radio Version- FC05
MD5: 498a0596e23a155e80676dbbd6ac426f
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.1.1 (JRO03O) radio package* (from official 4.1.1 factory image provided by google)
CDMA Radio Version - FF02
LTE Radio Version- FG02
MD5: 089e215d0500261736549c0bb75f293c
*DOWNLOAD HERE*

*4.2.2 (JDQ39) radio package* (from official 4.2.2 factory image provided by google)
CDMA Radio Version - FK01
LTE Radio Version- FK02
MD5: b09b548d6f3255d6884f00f93aabbe5e
*DOWNLOAD HERE*


----------



## DroidxRage

Thank you kindly sir, much obliged.


----------



## I Am Marino

Thanks.


----------



## mikeymop

You can just flash this in adb right?


----------



## freehood4all

mikeymop said:


> You can just flash this in adb right?


These are meant to be flashed in custom recovery like Clockworkmod Recovery.

You can also flash these with fastboot. To do so unzip the the file and reboot to bootloader.

ADVANCED

Flashing LTE radio


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash radio radio.img<br />

Flashing CDMA radio


Code:


<br />
fastboot flash radio-cdma radio-cdma.img<br />

This allows a little more control, so you can mix and match radio versions.

I HIGHLY recommend that you check the md5 of the file after you download and take extreme caution. A bad radio flash can brick your device.


----------



## scrub175

Total awesome sauce. Thank you


----------



## jfolk53

Can this be downloaded straight to the phone? Are these leaked or official??


----------



## poontab

jfolk53 said:


> Can this be downloaded straight to the phone? Are these leaked or official??


Yes & the 4.0.3 is.


----------



## jfolk53

One more ?, im on 4.2 can i install the .3 and will it update firmware and bootloader ??? Thanks for the help.


----------



## poontab

jfolk53 said:


> One more ?, im on 4.2 can i install the .3 and will it update firmware and bootloader ??? Thanks for the help.


No. It will only update the radio.


----------



## mikeymop

poontab said:


> No. It will only update the radio.


Are they interchangeable, unlike the kernels? ie. .03 radio on .02 rom


----------



## poontab

mikeymop said:


> Are they interchangeable, unlike the kernels? ie. .03 radio on .02 rom


yes


----------



## p-slim

How is the leaked radio working for people?

Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

p-slim said:


> How is the leaked radio working for people?


i think most people said there was an improvement. some a lot, some a little.
there's 25 pages of people discussing the leaked radio here http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12703-radio403-radio/


----------



## mustbepbs

Does the flashed radio stay even after data/factory reset wipes? I just want to know if I've got to flash the radio again after every ROM wipe.


----------



## razorloves

mustbepbs said:


> Does the flashed radio stay even after data/factory reset wipes? I just want to know if I've got to flash the radio again after every ROM wipe.


yes, it stays


----------



## lcinstall

Has anybody noticed any improvement in signal strength with the 4.0.3 radio?


----------



## razorloves

lcinstall said:


> Has anybody noticed any improvement in signal strength with the 4.0.3 radio?


read this


----------



## sprovo

p-slim said:


> How is the leaked radio working for people?
> 
> Sent from my Verizon Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


no change really for me. still kinda bad reception. in my house tho. even 3G is bad but with my DX it was fine


----------



## doubleflusher

Can we go back to stock Radios?

I flashed the 4.0.3 radios and my wifi doesn't work


----------



## poontab

doubleflusher said:


> Can we go back to stock Radios?
> 
> I flashed the 4.0.3 radios and my wifi doesn't work


I doubt it's the radio but yes. Just flash the 4.0.2 or whatever package you wish.


----------



## iPois0n

doubleflusher said:


> Can we go back to stock Radios?
> 
> I flashed the 4.0.3 radios and my wifi doesn't work


Everything works for me. Try redownloading the radios again and reflashing. If that doesn't work you can always adb fastboot factory radios. I wouldn't recommend flashing factory radios just adb.


----------



## nklenchik

I'm on 4.0.3. Am I the only one not getting a signal...even for 3G, then the phone reboots?

Edit: If any experiences this, I went through like 10 reboots on its own. The phone would start without recognizing the carrier, I toggled airplane mode and went back and Verizon showed up


----------



## RaptorOO7

I will be updating the radios and AOPK 19 ROM with Franco's 13.1 kernel this weekend. So ROM, Reboot, Kernel, Reboot, then Flash the Radios with CWM?


----------



## razorloves

RaptorOO7 said:


> I will be updating the radios and AOPK 19 ROM with Franco's 13.1 kernel this weekend. So ROM, Reboot, Kernel, Reboot, then Flash the Radios with CWM?


You can flash radios whenever. Doesn't matter if you're flashing a rom or kernel cuz they are separate


----------



## RaptorOO7

Thank you.


----------



## eeforme

Are there changelogs available for the actual radios? Or are they Google confidential?


----------



## Zippernuts

Just wondering if anyone has flashed the .01 radio? I flashed it on Sunday and aside from the longer wait for data reconnect when switching between 4g and 3g, I've had great luck. Noticing a stronger signal (at least 10 db greater) than the other two. Has anyone had this experience?


----------



## mcbrocker

Ive tried the dl link five times and every time it fails. Would like to try the 4.0.1 radios


----------



## dr01dx

works for me, no instant change but i read you should wait a day, so i will. total install took less than five..zero issue here


----------



## dr01dx

mcbrocker said:


> Ive tried the dl link five times and every time it fails. Would like to try the 4.0.1 radios


the links work..

btw im getting 4g fine in my basement (where i normally wouldnt) and the wifi works fine


----------



## Baked_Tator

when i flash the radios for 4.0.3, EK04 goes on fine but when i flash EK06 it sends okay but it takes forever to write and then says status read fail (too many links)

but when i go to about phone, it syas both of these radios are on there...any ideas...used the fastboot method?

FIXED!!!!

but would still like to know what you guys think!


----------



## mcbrocker

dr01dx said:


> the links work..
> 
> btw im getting 4g fine in my basement (where i normally wouldnt) and the wifi works fine


I finally got them to DL thanks

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kimir

What are the chances of bricking/frying the radios with the leaked radios for 4.0.3? I am running M3. 
And is it easy to unfry or is it permanent? 
thanks


----------



## mgault

I am in a 3g only area so thats all i run. Anybody have any suggestions as what radio would be the best for that. A guy on another forum in here said he runs a hybrid with 05 and 04 I cant seem to find that anyhere??


----------



## blazed420up

mgault said:


> I am in a 3g only area so thats all i run. Anybody have any suggestions as what radio would be the best for that. A guy on another forum in here said he runs a hybrid with 05 and 04 I cant seem to find that anyhere??


Here is the link to the hybrid radios.

http://rootzwiki.com/index.php?/top...*1/31/2012-PLUS-FRIED-RADIO-Halp!#entry434519

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## djstnick

http://www.androidcentral.com/verizon-galaxy-nexus-android-404-ota-package-now-available

ICS 4.0.4! Downloading now, looking to extract the radios to see if they are different than the latest we have!


----------



## TheRealBeesley

djstnick said:


> http://www.androidce...e-now-available
> 
> ICS 4.0.4! Downloading now, looking to extract the radios to see if they are different than the latest we have!


'
Yes they are different... the CDMA can be extracted.. but the LTE is just a patch... bummer.


----------



## samsuck

TheRealBeesley said:


> '
> Yes they are different... the CDMA can be extracted.. but the LTE is just a patch... bummer.


no bummer

here you go

4.04 RADIOS!

Must be on stock 4.02 radio's and bootloaders (not rom)
http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/


----------



## kimir

samsuck said:


> no bummer
> 
> here you go
> 
> 4.04 RADIOS!
> 
> Must be on stock 4.02 radio's and bootloaders (not rom)
> http://www.teambamf....ootloader-4189/


You mean I don't have to be on the stock ROM to flash that? I have the stock radios, but not sure about the bootloader. How do I check that and what should it be?

Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


----------



## poontab

kimir said:


> You mean I don't have to be on the stock ROM to flash that? I have the stock radios, but not sure about the bootloader. How do I check that and what should it be?
> 
> Sent from my Transformer Prime TF201 using RootzWiki


If you use the 4.0.4 zip from the OP of the thread we are in it doesn't matter what your on.


----------



## dpaine88

poontab said:


> If you use the 4.0.4 zip from the OP of the thread we are in it doesn't matter what your on.


So it doesnt matter anything? If I am on a 4.0.3 ROM with the 4.0.3 bootloader and radios, I can just flash that?


----------



## poontab

dpaine88 said:


> So it doesnt matter anything? If I am on a 4.0.3 ROM with the 4.0.3 bootloader and radios, I can just flash that?


Yes it's just like any of the other zips in the OP.


----------



## snowbdr89

i just installed liquid beta 3 so im gunna update to the new radios.....hopefully no issues


----------



## Zippernuts

Just flashed these from the .01 radios and don't have any issues. Signal is not as strong as those radios but a little early to be sure. Seem to switch back and forth pretty well. I'll post again in a few days if I remember. Peace.


----------



## robreefer

I was wondering if these new radios were worth flashing. Are the handshakes any better than the hybrid ones? The hybrid radios have had the best handshake for me so far...


----------



## Trooper

So its ok to flash these from 4.0.4? Im on the most recent CNA, thanks.


----------



## dr01dx

i just flashed these 15 min ago on codename 1.20 and everything is fine, ill have to wait til i get home to see if it improve the signal, im at school and i have no idea what i was usually getting in this area, right now im at -107 sitting in the library next to computer, ill walk around and see how good it gets.


----------



## TeeX

hey Razor, the file for the 4.0.4 radios in the OP - does that file also contain the new 4.0.4 bootloader, or is it just the 4.0.4 radios and nothing else?


----------



## Zippernuts

robreefer said:


> I was wondering if these new radios were worth flashing. Are the handshakes any better than the hybrid ones? The hybrid radios have had the best handshake for me so far...


Radios are definitely better. I've seen at least 10db better 4g everywhere. Call quality is much improved as well. Have not dropped out of 4g while in a fringe area. So I have to say they are much improved but as always results may vary. Flash away.


----------



## Trooper

No improvement at all. Still having data drops. Weird, as this only started to happen on my phone last Thursday.


----------



## linuxmel

Zippernuts said:


> Radios are definitely better. I've seen at least 10db better 4g everywhere. Call quality is much improved as well. Have not dropped out of 4g while in a fringe area. So I have to say they are much improved but as always results may vary. Flash away.


If I flash 4.0.4 and see no improvement or encounter problems, I can just flash back to 4.0.2, which I currently have?
thanks.


----------



## razorloves

Trooper said:


> So its ok to flash these from 4.0.4? Im on the most recent CNA, thanks.


Yes


----------



## razorloves

TeeX said:


> hey Razor, the file for the 4.0.4 radios in the OP - does that file also contain the new 4.0.4 bootloader, or is it just the 4.0.4 radios and nothing else?


I made them all without bootloaders. Radios only


----------



## razorloves

linuxmel said:


> If I flash 4.0.4 and see no improvement or encounter problems, I can just flash back to 4.0.2, which I currently have?
> thanks.


Yea. You can flash to any radio from any radio


----------



## linuxmel

razorloves said:


> Yea. You can flash to any radio from any radio


Thanks, and thank you for providing these for us. Just flashed, and will report later on results. At least my phone does work, so far


----------



## lxetuo

No issues with 4.0.4 radios. Can't say I have noticed a big improvement but I don't think it made anything worse.


----------



## DeadmanIncJS

linuxmel said:


> If I flash 4.0.4 and see no improvement or encounter problems, I can just flash back to 4.0.2, which I currently have?
> thanks.


how the heck do you have 1.7.0 for GummyNex when it's only 0.7.0? am i missing something??

EDIT: ^^ from your signature.


----------



## Milyenair

So if I'm correctly updated to 4.0.4 radios is this screen correct? If not what should I be seeing?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ThugEsquire

Milyenair said:


> So if I'm correctly updated to 4.0.4 radios is this screen correct? If not what should I be seeing?


Sweet font--where'd you get it?

And yes, that's what you should see.


----------



## Milyenair

ThugEsquire said:


> Sweet font--where'd you get it?
> 
> And yes, that's what you should see.


Thanks. If you're talking about the softkeys I used Zip Themer, Here is the link to the thread

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1413582


----------



## ThugEsquire

Milyenair said:


> Thanks. If you're talking about the softkeys I used Zip Themer, Here is the link to the thread
> 
> http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1413582


Thanks, but I meant how did you flash Segoe?


----------



## linuxmel

DeadmanIncJS said:


> how the heck do you have 1.7.0 for GummyNex when it's only 0.7.0? am i missing something??
> 
> EDIT: ^^ from your signature.


My mistake, not even on gummy anymore. Flash so much and forget to change sig.


----------



## TeeX

razorloves said:


> I made them all without bootloaders. Radios only


OK great. Thanks for the clarification, and thanks for your work!


----------



## dzyuba

TheRealBeesley said:


> '
> Yes they are different... the CDMA can be extracted.. but the LTE is just a patch... bummer.


Is that why most links on other posts on this forum and other forums have the LTE radio for 4.0.4 OTA update around 10mb when extracted whereas the one on the OP is 16mb?

I originally update my radios with the file in the OP through CWM and didn't notice much of an improvement regarding LTE signal coming from 4.0.3 radios. After searching around I noticed the difference in size of the LTE radio file.


----------



## razorloves

dzyuba said:


> Is that why most links on other posts on this forum and other forums have the LTE radio for 4.0.4 OTA update around 10mb when extracted whereas the one on the OP is 16mb?


No. The reason mine is 16mb when extracted is because it is an exact copy of the lte radio partition, including the free space. When its in the zip the free space is compressed out.


----------



## rsp

Are there any known issues flashing the 4.04 radios from this post using CWM recovery while still on the original 4.02 bootloader? I flashed the 4.04 radios from this post using the newest touch-based CWMR yesterday and my phone restarted about 5 times in an hour. I then tried to revert back to the 4.02 radios from this post, but that didn't correct the issue. I then flashed the 4.04 radio image files (from the fastboot radio post) directly using fastboot and it's been working fine ever since. The second post from the following topic seems to allude to this, but I couldn't find any further information on it:

http://rootzwiki.com/topic/17553-reason-to-update-bootloader/

So at this point I don't know if it was the touch-based recovery or the fact that I flashed the 4.04 radios while using the 4.02 bootloader. I verified the MD5 sums of the files before flashing too. I'm up and running fine now, just wondering for my sanity. Oh, I'm running AOKP M3 and Franco 15.2 for the record. Thanks


----------



## samsuck

rsp said:


> Are there any known issues flashing the 4.04 radios from this post using CWM recovery while still on the original 4.02 bootloader? I flashed the 4.04 radios from this post using the newest touch-based CWMR yesterday and my phone restarted about 5 times in an hour. I then tried to revert back to the 4.02 radios from this post, but that didn't correct the issue. I then flashed the 4.04 radio image files (from the fastboot radio post) directly using fastboot and it's been working fine ever since. The second post from the following topic seems to allude to this, but I couldn't find any further information on it:
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...ate-bootloader/
> 
> So at this point I don't know if it was the touch-based recovery or the fact that I flashed the 4.04 radios while using the 4.02 bootloader. I verified the MD5 sums of the files before flashing too. I'm up and running fine now, just wondering for my sanity. Oh, I'm running AOKP M3 and Franco 15.2 for the record. Thanks


I'm running 4.04 radio's on 4.02 bootloader just fine.


----------



## rsp

samsuck said:


> I'm running 4.04 radio's on 4.02 bootloader just fine.


Thanks, I was talking a little more with the author of the post I quoted and it looks like it was most likely a problem with the recovery I was using. Probably not the best idea to use a beta version recovery to flash a radio in hindsight.


----------



## gapi

After running the 4.0.4 radios I can say I notice a great improvement in hand off from 3G to WiFi.
Before it was, Turn off WiFi, signal meter goes away and gray bars sit there for almost a full minute before its got a 3G.

Now its BAM!


----------



## darkcyber

Can any of these radios be flashed regardless which on you are currently on? i.e. if you are on 4.0.3, then can you flash 4.0.4? I know with the leaked OTA you have to flash back to 4.0.2, just making sure these are not that way.


----------



## razorloves

darkcyber said:


> Can any of these radios be flashed regardless which rom you are currently on?


Yes


----------



## lakaw

Is it safe to flash this with CWMR touch? Saw some chatter about it, just wanted to make sure it was working.


----------



## Z'mnypit

lakaw said:


> Is it safe to flash this with CWMR touch? Saw some chatter about it, just wanted to make sure it was working.


I flashed the 4.0.4 Radios via CWM touch without any issues so I would say yeah


----------



## Zippernuts

Does anyone else have horrible call quality on 4g but 3g quality is fine? I have tried every radio including the hybrids and this is a persistent issue. Anyone else notice this or am I the lucky one?


----------



## darkcyber

razorloves said:


> Yes


Well, jitterbug! I typed the wrong word. What I meant was "Can any of these radios be flashed regardless which radio you are currently on?" i.e. if I am on a 4.0.3 rom with the radio that comes with it, then can I flash up to the 4.0.4 radio without having to go back to 4.0.2 first?


----------



## razorloves

darkcyber said:


> Well, jitterbug! I typed the wrong word. What I meant was "Can any of these radios be flashed regardless which radio you are currently on?" i.e. if I am on a 4.0.3 rom with the radio that comes with it, then can I flash up to the 4.0.4 radio without having to go back to 4.0.2 first?


lol. yes


----------



## Snow02

Zippernuts said:


> Does anyone else have horrible call quality on 4g but 3g quality is fine? I have tried every radio including the hybrids and this is a persistent issue. Anyone else notice this or am I the lucky one?


Your calls don't go over LTE. So being connected to it should have no influence on call quality.


----------



## stanaka1

newb question: how do I verify that the 4.0.4 radio go upgraded after I installed in CWM?


----------



## acr89

No change in signal reliability (4G drops voice/data completely every 15-20 minutes) even with 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## acr89

stanaka1 said:


> newb question: how do I verify that the 4.0.4 radio go upgraded after I installed in CWM?


You can go into "about phone" and check baseband. It should read blah blah blah FA02 if you've flashed 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## linuxmel

lakaw said:


> Is it safe to flash this with CWMR touch? Saw some chatter about it, just wanted to make sure it was working.


Worked for me

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmel

dzyuba said:


> Is that why most links on other posts on this forum and other forums have the LTE radio for 4.0.4 OTA update around 10mb when extracted whereas the one on the OP is 16mb?
> 
> I originally update my radios with the file in the OP through CWM and didn't notice much of an improvement regarding LTE signal coming from 4.0.3 radios. After searching around I noticed the difference in size of the LTE radio file.


I sure noticed a big difference in using the hot spot. Connection with my Linux box was faster than ever and my data speeds are faster. Could be the new radios or maybe the kernel I am using.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## linuxmel

darkcyber said:


> Well, jitterbug! I typed the wrong word. What I meant was "Can any of these radios be flashed regardless which radio you are currently on?" i.e. if I am on a 4.0.3 rom with the radio that comes with it, then can I flash up to the 4.0.4 radio without having to go back to 4.0.2 first?


Radios don't come with roms.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Tree Of Knowledge

It seems like I can't get anything above 6mb download speeds on 4.0.4 wheras before I'd get upwards of 15-20 in the same areas. Is anybody else having this issue? Also, can I just flash 4.0.3 over 4.0.4 or is that not possible?


----------



## kelvingeorge

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> It seems like I can't get anything above 6mb download speeds on 4.0.4 wheras before I'd get upwards of 15-20 in the same areas. Is anybody else having this issue? Also, can I just flash 4.0.3 over 4.0.4 or is that not possible?


Would love the know if I can go back also to 4.0.3.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

Tree Of Knowledge said:


> ...can I just flash 4.0.3 over 4.0.4 or is that not possible?


yes, you can flash any radio zip from the first post over any radio


----------



## 4lph4num3r1c

I flashed the 4.0.4 and now I have no 3g. Tried flashing back to 4.0.3 and 4.0.2 and still nothing. Anybody know a fix?
Milestone 3 stock kernel


----------



## imail724

I flashed the 4.0.4 radios 2 or 3 days ago. Just today I've been having signal issues where sometimes I won't have any signal at all. How do I know if this is a radio issue or a verizon issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## samsuck

imail724 said:


> I flashed the 4.0.4 radios 2 or 3 days ago. Just today I've been having signal issues where sometimes I won't have any signal at all. How do I know if this is a radio issue or a verizon issue?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


How do you know? By flashing another radio to compare lol.


----------



## gaetawoo

if you lost 3g but the other connections work, you need a new sim card


----------



## imail724

No it was 3g and cell reception. I think it was an issue with verizon in my area.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## automaddux

question. I flashed the 4.0.4 radio but I didn't reflash the ROM I was on now I'm having trouble connecting to wifi and 4g. Sometimes the handoff is slow, sometimes I have to reboot. Should I have reflashed or is it something else I'm doing wrong?


----------



## razorloves

automaddux said:


> question. I flashed the 4.0.4 radio but I didn't reflash the ROM I was on now I'm having trouble connecting to wifi and 4g. Sometimes the handoff is slow, sometimes I have to reboot. Should I have reflashed or is it something else I'm doing wrong?


No need to reflash rom. I guess 4.0.4 radio isnt good for you. Just flash to a different one


----------



## defens23

Newb questions. How do you verify MD5? I googled it but haven't found an answer that helps. 2nd ?. Just want to be sure before I do this. Flash latest clockworkMod, then go to bootloader and install like I would a new rom? No need to wipe davik or any other data?


----------



## razorloves

defens23 said:


> Newb questions. How do you verify MD5? I googled it but haven't found an answer that helps. 2nd ?. Just want to be sure before I do this. Flash latest clockworkMod, then go to bootloader and install like I would a new rom? No need to wipe davik or any other data?


a couple of the questions you asked are answered in the first post.

you dont have to flash latest cwm and you don't go into bootloader for anything. you just put the zip on your mem card. boot into cwm and flash it.


----------



## defens23

razorloves said:


> a couple of the questions you asked are answered in the first post.
> 
> you dont have to flash latest cwm and you don't go into bootloader for anything. you just put the zip on your mem card. boot into cwm and flash it.


Ok. Thanks.


----------



## defens23

defens23 said:


> Ok. Thanks.


It worked and figured out how to check the MD5 file in Root Explorer. Thanks again.


----------



## un4givablelol

I still haven't figured out how to find the md5 sum in RE.









Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

un4givablelol said:


> I still haven't figured out how to find the md5 sum in RE.


long press on the file, then select Properties


----------



## un4givablelol

Thanks man. Had no idea....soooooi wat if my md5 isn't the same as any of the radios posted? I'm so lost with this. Dint know jack about wat the sum is for...wat it means...anything. lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## razorloves

un4givablelol said:


> Thanks man. Had no idea....soooooi wat if my md5 isn't the same as any of the radios posted? I'm so lost with this. Dint know jack about wat the sum is for...wat it means...anything. lol


if the md5 on the radio you downloaded doesn't match what is in the first post, then that means it is a bad download. delete it and download it again


----------



## Trav06

I posted this in the Liquid ROM forum but also figured I'd post here...

I've been losing my data connection randomly. I keep my phone on 3g all the time and every once in a while my data connection is just gone even though I'm in a very good signal area. 4g works when I toggle it, but then going back to 3g still doesn't fix it. I usually have to restart in order to fix.

I'm on Beta 5 with the latest notrim kernel by Imo, and upgraded to the 4.0.3 radios from the OP here. Is anyone else having this issue and/or know of a fix?


----------



## ejones6617

Just for comparison...the 4.0.4 radio dramatically increased my signal strength. I had a spot in my house where I would get -120 dBm...now I get -93 dBm...then again it could be just aesthetics

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## DougBushBC

Just flashed 4.0.4 radios onto my AOKP build 26 Rom. Signal increased DRAMATICALLY.


----------



## ExiledThemer

So far 4.0.2 is better than others. No difference in signal strength between the 3 but hand off in 4.0.2 is unmatched on my phone. I get data "lock" on 4.0 .4. 4g is lit...full blue bars....no signal. I have to toggle it off and on to get data again. Just hangs there

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## imail724

I've been having a lot of trouble getting a signal and keeping it recently. I'd tried all the radios and nothing seems to help. anyone have any ideas?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## VoX

Anyone else having issues getting the downloads found in the first post? Seems that some of the links are dead.


----------



## razorloves

VoX said:


> Anyone else having issues getting the downloads found in the first post? Seems that some of the links are dead.


I just checked them all and they work fine for me


----------



## VoX

The links work now for mee too. Before I was getting files not found whenever I hit the links.

Thanks!


----------



## wot

Just flashed to 4.0.4 from 4.0.3. I thought it froze at one point, since it seemed to write one of the radios quickly and the following one took forever. Just booted back up into AOKP b27 -- so far so good.


----------



## Jubakuba

CDMA radio takes a pretty minute.


----------



## cicadawing

I was trying to take my phone back to stock, flashing the correct images of course. The LTE radio and stock bootloader went just fine, but the CDMA radio failed. _Failed: Remote Write Failed_ was the message.

I tried it several times with adb. Of course with Debugging on. I even tried flashing the flashable zip. Nothing doing. My Google powers are becoming exhausted after about 6 hours of this.

Probably of critical importance for advice sake, my SIM card stopped working, as I've had no service for three days and no amount of wiping, reflashing ROMS, taking out the SIM card, and tech support from Verizon has helped. I assume this might have something to do with my radio flashing issue.

If anyone can direct me to the correct place or know of a shortcut that will rectify, I'd be grateful.


----------



## snowbdr89

do the 4.0.4 radios even make a difference?


----------



## EnixLHQ

I thought for the longest time that the 4.0.4 radios gave me the best signal and acceptable 3g/4g hand off, but now I'm not so convinced. I've gone back to the 4.0.2 radios and I still have the same signal strength. 3g/4g handoff? Seems pretty quick, actually. Toggling is one thing on any of these radios, but if you actually _lose_ 4g for some reason and it has to reacquire then it seems the 4.0.2 is faster. Keep in mind sometimes it takes a while because it's pooched on the network side, though.

The 4.0.3 update itself was pulled by Google and it's not a leap of logic to assume the radios for that update weren't mature enough (though they pulled the update for other reasons). And 4.0.4 could be in a similar situation, but in either case that's just speculation. 4.0.2, however, is official and currently the expected (and most widely used) radio on the network.


----------



## snowbdr89

I flashed the newest radios but I'm debating on flashing back to the 4.0.2 radios, to bad we can't flash the rezound radios I never dropped out of 4g on my rezound


----------



## mising

Looks like the links are down again. Does anyone have a link to the 4.0.2 package?


----------



## razorloves

mising said:


> Looks like the links are down again. Does anyone have a link to the 4.0.2 package?


http://db.tt/Nnu3nYVt


----------



## nailbomb3

Can someone please post the 4.0.3 radio's as well? Thanks!


----------



## Snow02

nailbomb3 said:


> Can someone please post the 4.0.3 radio's as well? Thanks!


http://db.tt/HQ6pyR9K


----------



## aecoach42

4.0.3 link not working


----------



## aecoach42

Nevermind....I am dumb sometimes.


----------



## aecoach42

One thing....the MD5 i have is differnet than that orginial post...


----------



## Snow02

aecoach42 said:


> One thing....the MD5 i have is differnet than that orginial post...


The original post files don't include the bootloader.


----------



## aecoach42

Thanks Snow02, so use the same install process?


----------



## FMTesla

4.0.2 link isn't working for me. Tried multiple computers/phones. Can anyone else confirm?


----------



## Snow02

aecoach42 said:


> Thanks Snow02, so use the same install process?


Yep. Just flash in clockwork. Or pull the files from the zip and apply them via fastboot if you prefer.


----------



## TheBluGerman

Are the download links no longer active? I tried all of them and even went to the host website and I still unable to download. If anyone is aware of what I'm doing wrong please let me know.


----------



## FMTesla

TheBluGerman said:


> Are the download links no longer active? I tried all of them and even went to the host website and I still unable to download. If anyone is aware of what I'm doing wrong please let me know.


Don't think its us. Could be wrong I suppose. Clicking links is effing hard.


----------



## cobjones

snowbdr89 said:


> I flashed the newest radios but I'm debating on flashing back to the 4.0.2 radios, to bad we can't flash the rezound radios I never dropped out of 4g on my rezound


Amen on this. My wife's phone (rezound) gets great signal and speeds.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Hey everyone,

I've mirrored all these files over on Goo. You can grab them here.

If you've found something I missed, please let me know!


----------



## razorloves

thanks DrMac. I've also fixed the links in the first post.


----------



## anewday

Thanks, going to try 4.0.4.


----------



## aesthetics45

Just installed the 4.0.4 radios and instantly saw better 4g reception. will run with it for the time being. On CDMA Gummy 0.82


----------



## nailbomb3

imail724 said:


> I've been having a lot of trouble getting a signal and keeping it recently. I'd tried all the radios and nothing seems to help. anyone have any ideas?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I'm in the same boat as you. Tried 4.0.2 0.3 and .04 and no difference for me. My main issue is crappy call quality and my Time without signal is running around 11%.

I saw NO differences in signal strength at all in the exact same spots in my house. NOTE: I'm CDMA only.

I think you and I have bad devices. I'm getting a new device from VZW tomorrow so hopefully that will fix the problem.


----------



## imail724

Funny you mention that because that's exactly what my problem was. I got a new phone about a week ago and haven't had any signal issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## diggz976

Flashed 4.04 and while I definitely noticed a faster handoff between WiFi and 3G (no 4G most of the time), data felt slower than 4.02 so I ran some speed tests. All testing was done without moving the phone on my desk (Reception and data speed here is marginal) and all within a 20 minute period of mad flashing/speed testing. I ran 5 speed tests for each radio, calculated the averages and also noted the dbm for each. All test servers indicated Albuquerque, NM. Far from scientific I'm sure but for fwiw, I think I'll be staying on 4.02. The handoff lag has been infrequent for me .

*4.02*: -93dbm (2asu)
ping:148 || down:*600*k || up:*631*k

*4.03*: -93dbm (2asu)
ping:119 || down:*427*k || up:*410*k

*4.04*: -93dbm (2asu)
ping:118 || down:*408*k || up:*671*k


----------



## DevinLeFevere

diggz976 said:


> Flashed 4.04 and while I definitely noticed a faster handoff between WiFi and 3G (no 4G most of the time), data felt slower than 4.02 so I ran some speed tests. All testing was done without moving the phone on my desk (Reception and data speed here is marginal) and all within a 20 minute period of mad flashing/speed testing. I ran 5 speed tests for each radio, calculated the averages and also noted the dbm for each. All test servers indicated Albuquerque, NM. Far from scientific I'm sure but for fwiw, I think I'll be staying on 4.02. The handoff lag has been infrequent for me .
> 
> *4.02*: -93dbm (2asu)
> ping:148 || down:*600*k || up:*631*k
> 
> *4.03*: -93dbm (2asu)
> ping:119 || down:*427*k || up:*410*k
> 
> *4.04*: -93dbm (2asu)
> ping:118 || down:*408*k || up:*671*k


You inspired me to do my own testing.

This is all on *3G. TESTED SAME LOCATION.* I ran five test and got the mean for all basebands.

*4.0.2*
*D/L - 326*
*UP - 493*

*4.0.3*
*D/L - 482*
*UP - 508*

*4.0.4*
*D/L - 489*
*UP - 809*


----------



## bmuseed

Does this work for Nexus S 4G?


----------



## DrMacinyasha

bmuseed said:


> Does this work for Nexus S 4G?


They're different devices, using different architectures of processors, using different frequencies, different radio technologies, different _everything_. So probably not, but hey, go for it if you don't mind a possible brick.


----------



## bmuseed

Thanks for the info...i'll pass and wait for my equip specific 4.0.4


----------



## anewday

On 4.04, handover from 3g to 4g is quick but slow from 4g to 3g.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## drozek

Someone needs to look at these radio files closer, I am getting the best speeds with 4.0.1, getting about 2.4MB/s using wireless tether. The other radios I used to get 1.5 or so.


----------



## DevinLeFevere

Everyone is going to get different speeds depending on location. If you look at my test compaired to the test above it you can see the drastic differmces.

Just have to try and test thru trial and error.


----------



## trparky

I've installed the 4.0.4 modems and the phone still can't maintain a CDMA Voice connection in my basement. My older Droid Charge has no issues maintaining a CDMA Voice connection in my basement. What's the difference? I thought that the Galaxy Nexus and the Droid Charge share basically the same baseband chip.


----------



## ars0n

Just want to confirm that the 4.0.4 radio drivers DO NOT need to be installed on the base 4.0.2 drivers??


----------



## razorloves

ars0n said:


> Just want to confirm that the 4.0.4 radio drivers DO NOT need to be installed on the base 4.0.2 drivers??


Correct


----------



## nailbomb3

I've heard some make the argument to not flash radio's but rather to do it thru fastboot. Is there any validity to that? To me it seems like
there would be no difference.


----------



## kwinders

nailbomb3 said:


> I've heard some make the argument to not flash radio's but rather to do it thru fastboot. Is there any validity to that? To me it seems like
> there would be no difference.


I flashed the 4.0.4 with no problems and ran that for several weeks or longer. I just flashed back to 4.0.2 to see if that fixes my hang between hand off when I leave WiFi and my 3G not taking over. I'll let this settle in for a while to test it.
I did not clear or wipe anything.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## nailbomb3

kwinders said:


> I flashed the 4.0.4 with no problems and ran that for several weeks or longer. I just flashed back to 4.0.2 to see if that fixes my hang between hand off when I leave WiFi and my 3G not taking over. I'll let this settle in for a while to test it.
> I did not clear or wipe anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


I have the wifi hand off issue too. On all 4.0.3 roms.l

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## blackguy101

Ok so im a huge noob when it comes to flashing and radios and stuff so im sorry if this is a really dumb question. So im running AOKP 28 and its on 4.0.3. Im not really having signal issues but i do get dropped calls time to time. I decided to flash to 0.4 so i just downloaded it and flashed it in the clock word recovery. After doing so it said the task was complete and when i went to go check to make sure it was updated it still says it is on 4.0.3. Is this because the rom is based on .0.3? or is there another step that i need to take?


----------



## johnp357

blackguy101 said:


> Ok so im a huge noob when it comes to flashing and radios and stuff so im sorry if this is a really dumb question. So im running AOKP 28 and its on 4.0.3. Im not really having signal issues but i do get dropped calls time to time. I decided to flash to 0.4 so i just downloaded it and flashed it in the clock word recovery. After doing so it said the task was complete and when i went to go check to make sure it was updated it still says it is on 4.0.3. Is this because the rom is based on .0.3? or is there another step that i need to take?


yes. look at your "Baseband version". FA02/FA02 is your .4.


----------



## ThugEsquire

Eagerly awaiting the IMM76D radios:

* Android 4.0.4 Build IMM76D Hitting AOSP Right Now*


----------



## utcu

ThugEsquire said:


> Eagerly awaiting the IMM76D radios:
> 
> * Android 4.0.4 Build IMM76D Hitting AOSP Right Now*


Same here I was hoping they'd already be posted up here. lol.


----------



## nailbomb3

You won't be getting radio's. You'll have to wait for when/if VZW pushes an OTA. Isn't that grand? xD


----------



## ThugEsquire

nailbomb3 said:


> You won't be getting radio's. You'll have to wait for when/if VZW pushes an OTA. Isn't that grand? xD


Ugh, you're right. Goddamn.


----------



## nailbomb3

ThugEsquire said:


> Ugh, you're right. Goddamn.


Jeah I know. xD Interesting how Apple can push updates directly to CDMA phones but we gotta wait for VZW to goatfornicate it.


----------



## nosman614

Sorry for this noob question, but do the radios need to be flashed over adb? Or can i flash in CWM? I don't want to screw this up and I've been reading that the 4.0.3 (not much about 4.0.4) radios are better for the most part. I am running Liquid 1.1 which is a 4.0.3 ROM.

Just from reading the intro it seems that this MUST be done over adb, but I want to be sure.


----------



## nailbomb3

Flash them from clockwork.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mike216

read every post and it seems to be a hit and miss some love 04 or 02? I'm sure it depends where we live. Anyways thanks for the radios the guide and the make sure the MD5 matches. Its cool that your thinking of others and even us noobs!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## epphllps

New lte radio in internal testing is FC03 per another member currently using it. Will be released with OTA if it passes. So they are definitely testing an update for us.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## mike216

I'm on 4.0.4 radios and boot loaders. Anyone get weird wake issues in a bad signal area even with data off on these .04 radios? Thinking of going back to 4.0.2

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nailbomb3

epphllps said:


> New lte radio in internal testing is FC03 per another member currently using it. Will be released with OTA if it passes. So they are definitely testing an update for us.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


Cool what about cdma radio?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## Harrison_W1337

What radios are you guys using, im running both the FA02 for lte and cdma and i seem to be gettign bad speeds.


----------



## Exodus

Couldn't we use the sprints galaxy nexus radios? They are the same phone and both Verizon and sprint are using the same technology, only difference is sprints lte uses a different spectrum which doesn't affect the differences, the spectrum differences is only a range difference. I had a droid eris (grandfather phone) and I flashed the latest sprint hero which was the cousin of the eris (going incest are we?). I had seen improvements in the signal reception and a little faster data speed.


----------



## poontab

Exodus said:


> Couldn't we use the sprints galaxy nexus radios?


Yes


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Exodus said:


> Couldn't we use the sprints galaxy nexus radios? They are the same phone and both Verizon and sprint are using the same technology, only difference is sprints lte uses a different spectrum which doesn't affect the differences, the spectrum differences is only a range difference. I had a droid eris (grandfather phone) and I flashed the latest sprint hero which was the cousin of the eris (going incest are we?). I had seen improvements in the signal reception and a little faster data speed.


If you don't mind possibly dumping a $700 phone... Sure. Give it a shot and let us know how it works out.


----------



## poontab

DrMacinyasha said:


> If you don't mind possibly dumping a $700 phone... Sure. Give it a shot and let us know how it works out.


Thinking a little bit more about it I have only done similar things with HTC devices (Evo/Dinc) & their radio implementation is different. I will guinea pig it though as I know a CDMA gnex can be recovered from a GSM radio (not recommend).


----------



## LoyalServant

My first thought is that you could not do it.

I have been out of this industry for almost 15 years so someone will have to chime in and inform me how these software transceivers work but here is my understanding...

What I was initially thinking is that both devices are probably the same hardware with a different model.
If there is a hardware difference it was probably limited to the antenna itself simply being a different length electrically since it would be
operating on a different frequency.
Obviously we know that Verizon / AT&T and Sprint are all using different frequencies for their LTE implementations.

Would the radio firmware also dictate what frequency range it operates in?
If we flashed the Sprint radio firmware would it not simply change this?

We know that PRL plays a role in this as well and I understood that the PRL data also contained frequency tables?

If the hardware is all the same I doubt that the radio firmware would actually do anything bad.
My assumption is that it will be listening on the wrong band and not connect.

Have I got these new software radios figured all wrong?


----------



## skruid

sprints 4g is winmax and Verizon is lte, not saying that if you flash a sprint radio on a Verizon galaxy nexus rom and your phone won't boot, but I doubt you would have service just for the simply fact that the rom prolly won't be able to communicate with the radio, more than likely driver issues will prevent it

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## khaoszr

skruid said:


> sprints 4g is winmax and Verizon is lte, not saying that if you flash a sprint radio on a Verizon galaxy nexus rom and your phone won't boot, but I doubt you would have service just for the simply fact that the rom prolly won't be able to communicate with the radio, more than likely driver issues will prevent it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Sprint is stopping their WiMAX radios soon and will start up their LTE shortly (somewhere around mid year, with several test cities already lit up)


----------



## poontab

skruid said:


> sprints 4g is winmax and Verizon is lte, not saying that if you flash a sprint radio on a Verizon galaxy nexus rom and your phone won't boot, but I doubt you would have service just for the simply fact that the rom prolly won't be able to communicate with the radio, more than likely driver issues will prevent it
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Both the i515 & L700 are lte devices. Even if it were wimax (which it is not) the wimax baseband would be separate. I'm not 100% positive that it will work but I cannot think of a reason why it would not as it's been done with multiple devices in the past. Though, off the top of my head, they have all been qualcomm.

I will find out as soon as I can find someone who has both the device & doesn't require hand holding to dd.

I do not encourage anyone to attempt this until it has been thoroughly tested.


----------



## Marshall33

kwinders said:


> I flashed the 4.0.4 with no problems and ran that for several weeks or longer. I just flashed back to 4.0.2 to see if that fixes my hang between hand off when I leave WiFi and my 3G not taking over. I'll let this settle in for a while to test it.
> I did not clear or wipe anything.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


What did you decide about the 4.0.2 radios? And can anyone tell me...if I'm running the latest cm9 nightly can I flash the older radios or do I have to stay with the 4.0.4s?

Edit: I flashed the 4.0.3 radios and seem to be getting better cdma service.. we'll see about the handoffs this evening

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## rjs987

Do the 4.04 radios display in the phone as: I515.09 V.FA02 / I515.09 V.FA02

Reason why i ask is i was running AXIoM and then AOKP and now im on Gummy but i heard that gummy doesn't contain the radios for 4.04. Thanks


----------



## DESCypher

rjs987 said:


> Do the 4.04 radios display in the phone as: I515.09 V.FA02 / I515.09 V.FA02
> 
> Reason why i ask is i was running AXIoM and then AOKP and now im on Gummy but i heard that gummy doesn't contain the radios for 4.04. Thanks


Would like to know myself. I have been getting poor signal and mine says the same version. I guess that's 4.0.4.


----------



## sleepyb9

rjs987 said:


> Do the 4.04 radios display in the phone as: I515.09 V.FA02 / I515.09 V.FA02
> 
> Reason why i ask is i was running AXIoM and then AOKP and now im on Gummy but i heard that gummy doesn't contain the radios for 4.04. Thanks


Yes, those are 4.0.4 radios. They do not come with gummy so you must have had them previously.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## psycho_maniac

I barley know anything when it comes to these radios, but I wouldnt even want to try it. They are two different phones, sorta, AND sprint's 4g is a different frequency so i would think it wouldn't work


----------



## db306

Hey guys. Running Axiom M1 baseband version EK06/EK04. I'm getting terrible reception and wanted to try and flash the 4.0.2 radios. Anything special I need to do other than just flash in CWR? Thanks


----------



## poontab

db306 said:


> Hey guys. Running Axiom M1 baseband version EK06/EK04. I'm getting terrible reception and wanted to try and flash the 4.0.2 radios. Anything special I need to do other than just flash in CWR? Thanks


nope just verify md5 then flash what you want.


----------



## JohnKuczek

db306 said:


> nope just verify md5 then flash what you want.


+ 1 Check and verify the md5!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## steakman

What happened to the download links? They were live last night..


----------



## zero neck

Yeah they're missing on my end as well.


----------



## DrMacinyasha

They're still all available at goo.im/stock/toro/radios


----------



## zero neck

thanks doc


----------



## db306

Just to share my experience. I was running .3 and .4 radios with not so good luck. I just switched back to .2 radios and things seem to be much better. I seem to have more stable signal, I'm picking up more 4g in areas where I was not ( Don't really have full 4G in my area) before, and the 4g/3g hand off is considerably quicker. Again these are my results and I thank you all. I hope the next batch of radios makes it even better.


----------



## steakman

db306 said:


> Just to share my experience. I was running .3 and .4 radios with not so good luck. I just switched back to .2 radios and things seem to be much better. I seem to have more stable signal, I'm picking up more 4g in areas where I was not ( Don't really have full 4G in my area) before, and the 4g/3g hand off is considerably quicker. Again these are my results and I thank you all. I hope the next batch of radios makes it even better.


It should be noted that the radios for Toro are not official. Only the GSM version had official 4.0.4 radios.


----------



## TSCADFX

I just thought I would chime in regarding my experience with the 4.0.4 radios. I have 2 Galaxy Nexus' one on stock 4.0.2, and one with the 4.0.4 radios. I live in Sacramento so I have full 4G coverage.

Running speed tests at the exact same time, from the exact same server, yields on average 10mb faster down (30mb vs 20mb) and 4mb faster up (14mb vs 10mb) on the 4.0.4 radios. In addition, I'm having better luck in "fringe" areas maintaining 4G with 4.0.4. I haven't noticed any handoff issues.


----------



## its duke

thanks!!


----------



## razorloves

fixed links in OP. thanks again DrMac


----------



## otter

If if don't like the radio I flash will the old ones be restored from a nandroid backup or do I have to reflash the radios?


----------



## DrMacinyasha

otter said:


> If if don't like the radio I flash will the old ones be restored from a nandroid backup or do I have to reflash the radios?


Radios are not backed up via Nandroid. You will have to re-flash them via Fastboot.


----------



## Exodus

so are the 4.0.4 radios now from the verizon leak or the old leak?


----------



## DrMacinyasha

Exodus said:


> so are the 4.0.4 radios now from the verizon leak or the old leak?


They're from the only leak we've had...?


----------



## Exodus

DrMacinyasha said:


> They're from the only leak we've had...?


There was a Verizon leaked 4.0.4 update and I was thinking that it might have newer radios


----------



## db306

Question for ya guys. They just lit up 4G in my area and I am noticing that I'll be on 4g annd then suddenly I lose all signal (no bars with an X) and then I comes back on after 15-30 secs, back to 4g. Does this sound like the radio issue going on or a hardware issue? Thanks


----------



## jkc120

db306 said:


> Question for ya guys. They just lit up 4G in my area and I am noticing that I'll be on 4g annd then suddenly I lose all signal (no bars with an X) and then I comes back on after 15-30 secs, back to 4g. Does this sound like the radio issue going on or a hardware issue? Thanks


Sounds like this issue: http://code.google.com/p/android/issues/detail?id=24345

I think it's either 100% hardware or a hardware problem that only happens in certain tower configurations. I know that for me only a device swap fixed it.

Where are the FC03 radios?!?  I am willing to test 'em out...wish they'd leak already heh.


----------



## GatorsUF

jkc120 said:


> Sounds like this issue: http://code.google.c...detail?id=24345
> 
> I think it's either 100% hardware or a hardware problem that only happens in certain tower configurations. I know that for me only a device swap fixed it.
> 
> Where are the FC03 radios?!?  I am willing to test 'em out...wish they'd leak already heh.


FC03? FC04/05 is where its at!! Not sure where to get em though.


----------



## mzrdisi

db306 said:


> Question for ya guys. They just lit up 4G in my area and I am noticing that I'll be on 4g annd then suddenly I lose all signal (no bars with an X) and then I comes back on after 15-30 secs, back to 4g. Does this sound like the radio issue going on or a hardware issue? Thanks


I have the same problem in 4G areas. My brother's Nexus doesn't seem to have the issue. Which leads me to believe a QC issue with the hardware. As someone stated already, a swap out is needed.


----------



## Droid Commando

I hear that there is a new radio in the latest 4.0.4 build...has anyone pulled it yet?


----------



## questioncom

Droid Commando said:


> I hear that there is a new radio in the latest 4.0.4 build...has anyone pulled it yet?


What he said

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## utcu

Yeah. Hopefully a dev can get their hands on the update files soon. I'd love to try the new radios.


----------



## captdroid

Ya I want me the new radioooos


----------



## Colchiro

Here you go: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=1630438


----------



## utcu

Colchiro said:


> Here you go: http://forum.xda-dev...d.php?t=1630438


This may seem like a noob question but I'm not 100% knowledgeable on the subject. The file he has posted contains the bootloader as well. That won't affect anything will it? The files posted on the first page of this thread say the contain the radio files but I was unsure if they contained the bootloader as well or not.

Nevermind. The bootloader seems to be identical to leaked 404's so I'm flashing it either way. lol.


----------



## razorloves

updated first post with new radios from Official IMM76K OTA update rom.

you can flash these radios while on any other radios and on any rom or any bootloader.


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

razorloves said:


> updated first post with new radios from Official IMM76K OTA update rom.
> 
> you can flash these radios on any rom or any bootloader.


This is the full update, not the patch correct? So we can flash on any 4.0.x and not have to be on 4.0.2 radios?


----------



## razorloves

Flying_Hellfish said:


> This is the full update, not the patch correct? So we can flash on any 4.0.x and not have to be on 4.0.2 radios?


correct


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

razorloves said:


> correct


Perfect, thanks!


----------



## geeserver

Thanks, big improvement.


----------



## myDownfall

Thanks!


----------



## gapi

Seem to be working good for me. The hand off is the most noticeable thing. Its very responsive.


----------



## th3taman

Can we flash via TWRP as well or does it have to be CWM?


----------



## teh_g

thetaman said:


> Can we flash via TWRP as well or does it have to be CWM?


I flashed via TWRP with no issue.


----------



## rman18

This is awesome. Thank you!


----------



## billjohnson

The MD5's don't match for the latest official release and every time I attempt to flash, I get "Write Failed"? What's the deal?

EDIT: Flashing a .zip seemed to work. Not sure why pushing it from adb failed.


----------



## samsuck

Can anyone make a hybrid of the 4.02 CDMA and the 4.04 LTE (full image, no patch) ?

I'm definitely seeing an improvement with LTE, but my 3g has been reduced significantly in terms of speed.


----------



## asianrage

billjohnson said:


> The MD5's don't match for the latest official release and every time I attempt to flash, I get "Write Failed"? What's the deal?


Corrupted download. Try to do it via Wifi?

FWIW, I downloaded it via 3G last night and the MD5 was correct. The 3G/4G hand off is very snappy.


----------



## billjohnson

Thank you sir. See my above edit. Wish I had 4G to try it out. I may be going Saturday to a place that has it so I'm curious to see how the handoff is. But afterwards I'm considering going back to the 4.0.2.

Just as @samsuck mentioned, the 3G seems slower at least for me and I have a worse decibel rating than I did on 4.0.2. So a hybrid would be exceptionally useful.


----------



## otis_bartleh

I've read a few posts about the new radios causing the LTE data speeds to drop significantly, sometimes by more than half. I'm kind of hesitant to flash them since the leaked ones are getting great speeds. Anyone taken any speed tests before and after they can report on?


----------



## radiopayola

otis_bartleh said:


> I've read a few posts about the new radios causing the LTE data speeds to drop significantly, sometimes by more than half. I'm kind of hesitant to flash them since the leaked ones are getting great speeds. Anyone taken any speed tests before and after they can report on?


I download often from the same entity, and I'm getting 4g speeds from them in the same ballpark as I was before I flashed the IMM76k radio. I'm speaking in terms of steady speeds over a period of minutes while I watch the download, whereas a "speedtest" really only captures a moment in time. If anything, my 4g speeds might be a little more stable than the old radios at my usual median speed of 1mb/s. I've seen a few short periods of 7-900 k/sec, and a few spikes up to 1.5mb/sec. What I haven't YET seen are my occasional valleys down in the 400k/sec range nor my peaks up in the 2mb/sec range. This is only after about 10 minutes of downloading with the new radios. Long story short, there's no obvious change with the new radios thus far aside from the snappiness while transitioning.


----------



## ryanrodio

radiopayola said:


> I download often from the same entity, and I'm getting 4g speeds from them in the same ballpark as I was before I flashed the IMM76k radio. I'm speaking in terms of steady speeds over a period of minutes while I watch the download, whereas a "speedtest" really only captures a moment in time. If anything, my 4g speeds might be a little more stable than the old radios at my usual median speed of 1mb/s. I've seen a few short periods of 7-900 k/sec, and a few spikes up to 1.5mb/sec. What I haven't YET seen are my occasional valleys down in the 400k/sec range nor my peaks up in the 2mb/sec range. This is only after about 10 minutes of downloading with the new radios. Long story short, there's no obvious change with the new radios thus far aside from the snappiness while transitioning.


I've noticed MAJOR improvement. I was cursed with one of the Nexus phones that would drop signal for no apparent reason. When trying to play Spotify or start a download, my data would just fall off. Since flashing these I have only had one drop of data, and that was in a usual dead zone. The handoff is great, the speed is great... these are the radios I have been waiting for.


----------



## flyinion

Ok, I wasn't seeing a whole lot of improvement in signal from the leaked 4.0.3 radios directly to these new ones, but then after reading about some packages you have to go back to the stock 4.0.2 first (and not knowing if that was the case with the packages in this thread) I went ahead and did that. Flashed back to 4.0.2 and then to the new "official" 4.0.4 ones. Instant increase in signal. I'm seeing 3-4 bars of 4g where average was 2 but it's not just the visual change. The signal strength actually is better as well as shown in the Settings-About Phone-Status page. I don't know if flashing the 4.0.2's was just coincidence or something with the weather today is giving improved signal or what, but back to back there seems to be an improvement.


----------



## ms0chez

ryanrodio said:


> I've noticed MAJOR improvement. I was cursed with one of the Nexus phones that would drop signal for no apparent reason. When trying to play Spotify or start a download, my data would just fall off. Since flashing these I have only had one drop of data, and that was in a usual dead zone. The handoff is great, the speed is great... these are the radios I have been waiting for.


SOO happy to hear(read) this. I have the same problem even with the leak 404 radios. Just got my nexus last week and been having serious 4g drops which is odd for me. With my bionic I never had 4g data drops and got great download speeds in my area so was kinda disappointed with the gnexus in that aspect. Hopefully these new radios work better for me too. Love my gnex, just not the 4g drops.

Edit: New radios are working great. Haven't had a 4g drop since I flashed them !

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## TheWhiteBandito

Flashed the newest official 4.0.4 Radios over the Hybrid 4.0.2/4.0.3 Combo I was running before. Worked great, thank you


----------



## kwatch

New radios have been great. Totally worth a try if you're having signal issues.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jimmypop13

The FA02 radios work awesome on my phone. Is it worth it to upgrade to the FC04/FC05 radios? Has anyone spent a few days with them to determine if they are actually better or not than the previous ones? Because when I was on the 4.0.2 radios and I flashed the leaked 4.0.3 radios, they ran HORRIBLE on my phone.


----------



## pipnmike

I've been running 4.0.2 radios ever since I got the phone. I flashed the official 4.0.4 radios and used it for about two days. During those two days, I could see the signal strength jumping around at work and at home. With 4.0.2, indoors, the signal would stay consistent around -93. With 4.0.4, it would jump around between -93, -100, and -110. That would equate to 2/1/0 bars. I flashed back to 4.0.2, and it's stable again. I would have occasional 3G/4G signal drop (a couple of times a week), but I'd rather have that than signal jumping around


----------



## samsuck

For me, only the LTE radio is great from the official 4.04. CDMA radio is absolutely terrible.

I don't have a CWM package but if you're familiar with fast boot. I highly recommend the hybrid I am using.

I am using EK05 CDMA radio (4.02)
and FC05 LTE radio. (Official 4.04)

Handoffs are phenomenal


----------



## psycho_maniac

samsuck said:


> For me, only the LTE radio is great from the official 4.04. CDMA radio is absolutely terrible.
> 
> I don't have a CWM package but if you're familiar with fast boot. I highly recommend the hybrid I am using.
> 
> I am using EK05 CDMA radio (4.02)
> and FC05 LTE radio. (Official 4.04)
> 
> Handoffs are phenomenal


im gonna try this. I'm only 3g so I dont care about 4g right now, but sounds like good results.


----------



## Siciliano

Hey guys stupid question - to get a EK05/FC05 hybrid going, couldn't I just download the ICL53F and IMM76K zips, extract them, replace the radio-cdma.img in the IMM76K zip with the EK05 radio, then rezip and flash that in CWR??

Are there are any special archiving options I need to select when making the ZIP?

TIA!


----------



## psycho_maniac

Siciliano said:


> Hey guys stupid question - to get a EK05/FC05 hybrid going, couldn't I just download the ICL53F and IMM76K zips, extract them, replace the radio-cdma.img in the IMM76K zip with the EK05 radio, then rezip and flash that in CWR??
> 
> Are there are any special archiving options I need to select when making the ZIP?
> 
> TIA!


I'd rather just go to the other link in the op and flash what you want via fast boot.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## fixxxer2012

Siciliano said:


> Hey guys stupid question - to get a EK05/FC05 hybrid going, couldn't I just download the ICL53F and IMM76K zips, extract them, replace the radio-cdma.img in the IMM76K zip with the EK05 radio, then rezip and flash that in CWR??
> 
> Are there are any special archiving options I need to select when making the ZIP?
> 
> TIA!


yes just download both zips and use 7zip to transfer over the different cdma radio into the 4.0.4 zip. i did this and flashed it with cwm and all went well. it did give me one bar more but i still have sorta a weaker signal in my home. i will say the nexus has a much weaker signal than my rezound did but ive had no voice or data drops.


----------



## samsuck

does anyone lose connection to Google servers about once a day on the 4.04 official radio's for LTE? Sometimes I'll unlock my phone and my signal bars go gray, despite the fact that I have a data connection (I ran speedtests to verify)

I'm not sure if it's my ROM or radio


----------



## psycho_maniac

samsuck said:


> does anyone lose connection to Google servers about once a day on the 4.04 official radio's for LTE? Sometimes I'll unlock my phone and my signal bars go gray, despite the fact that I have a data connection (I ran speedtests to verify)
> 
> I'm not sure if it's my ROM or radio


how long do you have the gray bars for?


----------



## Siciliano

Well I decided I'm just gonna keep both new radios. I'm not experiencing the poor 3G performance some of you have mentioned..it works fine for me.  Handoff seems a lil faster, and 4G seems to have improved also. So far so good


----------



## DRod2169

I've been having issues with the official (FC04/FC05) radios, along with Adam from Team Gummy. We randomly have hot reboots (completely random and not specific to time of day, signal strength, etc.) in which the phone goes through the activation process again (not full setup, just the activation portion)

Anyone else experience this?


----------



## samsuck

DRod2169 said:


> I've been having issues with the official (FC04/FC05) radios, along with Adam from Team Gummy. We randomly have hot reboots (completely random and not specific to time of day, signal strength, etc.) in which the phone goes through the activation process again (not full setup, just the activation portion)
> 
> Anyone else experience this?


hot reboots on Gummy are because of their custom lockscreens I believe. That's the only way I've ever been able to replicate it.

I was using EK05/FC05 (4.02 CDMA/4.04OFFICIALLTE) on Gummy and got hot reboots as well. They went away as soon as I switched to the ICS lockscreen instead of Honeycomb.


----------



## FuNks

How to flash it via recovery?
I flash 4.0.4radio.zip. 
Failed


----------



## HikenGruven

There are a million different guides on how to do this and I'm still a little confused. I'm currently on Gummy-TORO 4.0.4 with the stock radios, via the Verizon Galaxy Nexus. I downloaded the IMM76K radios and from what I understand I can flash the zip file inside CWM. There is no need for me to unzip the files or anything like that. Can someone please confirm and I'm sorry if this has been answered already.


----------



## slow88lx

FuNks said:


> There are a million different guides on how to do this and I'm still a little confused. I'm currently on Gummy-TORO 4.0.4 with the stock radios, via the Verizon Galaxy Nexus. I downloaded the IMM76K radios and from what I understand I can flash the zip file inside CWM. There is no need for me to unzip the files or anything like that. Can someone please confirm and I'm sorry if this has been answered already.


There are several options. But to keep it simple here is my preferred method:

1. Open Rom Manager 
2. Select 'Reboot into Recovery'
3. Wait while your phone boots into recovery
4. Select 'install zip from sdcard'
5. Select 'choose zip from sdcard'
6. Navigate to wherever you placed the radio's zip and select it
7. Select 'yes'
8. Profit

It is the exact same process as flashing a ROM or Kernel

edit: did you guys check the MD5 of the file while it is located on your device?


----------



## HikenGruven

slow88lx said:


> It is the exact same process as flashing a ROM or Kernel


Just what I wanted to hear. Terrified and flashing now! Will post results.


----------



## HikenGruven

HikenGruven said:


> Just what I wanted to hear. Terrified and flashing now! Will post results.


Well the good news is that I didn't destroy my phone. The bad news is that it seems to not have improved my signal at all and I still get that crappy 3 kb/second upload speed. That's a glitch in Verizon and I digress, because its fine everywhere except for the Baltimore area. I'll give it a few days. Still very frustrated that my wife's OG Droid gets significantly better DBM's than the Galaxy Nexus.


----------



## moosc

Motorola has kick azz radios and antenna that's why there so much better. Samsung has always been terrible in this dept its away of life.


HikenGruven said:


> Well the good news is that I didn't destroy my phone. The bad news is that it seems to not have improved my signal at all and I still get that crappy 3 kb/second upload speed. That's a glitch in Verizon and I digress, because its fine everywhere except for the Baltimore area. I'll give it a few days. Still very frustrated that my wife's OG Droid gets significantly better DBM's than the Galaxy Nexus.


Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Xparent Cyan Tapatalk 2


----------



## HikenGruven

moosc said:


> Motorola has kick azz radios and antenna that's why there so much better. Samsung has always been terrible in this dept its away of life.


Ticks me off and I really wish I got a Rezound. All Verizon does is send me another phone with the same problem. Sigh.


----------



## slow88lx

Either buy a Moto phone or don't complain about signal problems. Also try not staring at the bars, just use the phone.... if it works, it works.


----------



## TechSavvy

HikenGruven said:


> Ticks me off and I really wish I got a Rezound. All Verizon does is send me another phone with the same problem. Sigh.


Funny you say that. I bought GNexus on release date. Had it till about three weeks ago. Got bored, sold it and bought a Rezound. That lasted approximately 2 weeks. Then sold it and (re)bought a GNexus. Sooooo glad I did.

Rezound had good signal.....That's it. Good signal, nothing else good. You don't even wanna deal with the slew of problems it has. Having to physically short your phone with a wire for s-off? Being stuck with Sense still......believe me, the Rezound was no fun for me. No fun at all.

The biggest downfall was going from pure AOSP to literally anything the Rezound had to offer. It sucked. Not to bitch about it, but I love my GNexus soooo much.


----------



## BennyJr

Is there a way i can just flash the leaked 4.0.4. cdma radio? That one gave me better battery life


----------



## razorloves

BennyJr said:


> Is there a way i can just flash the leaked 4.0.4. cdma radio? That one gave me better battery life


http://rootzwiki.com/topic/12866-vzwfastboot-radiosbootloadersrecoveries-updated-may-1-2012/


----------



## HikenGruven

So I've finally run the new radios for a few days and have noticed a little bit of improvement, but nothing to write home about. Switch off between 3G and 4G, meh, maybe a little better. It just isn't consistent enough. Then again my hand-off's have never been awful. I use to always lose data overnight and the phone would require a re-boot in the morning to get it back. That seems to have ceased. 3G is practically the same, other than an extra bar which means nothing. 4G has improved by about 10 dbm in some areas. Overall, I feel like the 4G signal received more fixes while the 3G signal received nothing.

The issue of extremely low upload speed on 3g continues. I have tested this with the store displays, friend's GNex phones, and my own multiple times only to get the same results. That's a glitch in the Baltimore area, which I've basically given up on getting Verizon to fix. At least I have 4G to upload something if need be.


----------



## crackers8199

samsuck said:


> For me, only the LTE radio is great from the official 4.04. CDMA radio is absolutely terrible.
> 
> I don't have a CWM package but if you're familiar with fast boot. I highly recommend the hybrid I am using.
> 
> I am using EK05 CDMA radio (4.02)
> and FC05 LTE radio. (Official 4.04)
> 
> Handoffs are phenomenal


Sitting in the car tonight with my friend who just got a rezound...I had no bars and 3g, he had 3-4 bars and 4g. I'm on the official 4.0.4 radios (both). Will this hybrid help?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jimmyt

I flashed the 4.0.2 / 4.0.4 combo and the radios would not work. So I just flashed everything to 4.0.4 and it works.. cant say its any better or worse then any of the previous versions and cant say how or why it would not work with the 4.0.2 version of the cdma radio.


----------



## crackers8199

After less than 24 hours with the .2 radio, I remembered why I hate it...every time I leave Wi-Fi, it would never reconnect to the mobile network. I'd have 3g and full bars, but they'd be gray and nothing that uses data would work. Only ways to fix were turn internet off and on, flip airplane mode, or reboot...

Went back to .4 official. Haven't had that problem with anything but the .2 radio...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brillntred06

I downloaded the New 4.04 radios this morning on both my PC and my phone and I keep getting a different MD5 while the other radio downloads show the correct checksum. I'm getting : 498a0596e23a155e80676dbbd6ac426f

Anyone else having the same issue or issues after flashing the new radios?


----------



## AugmentedFourth

brillntred06 said:


> I downloaded the New 4.04 radios this morning on both my PC and my phone and I keep getting a different MD5 while the other radio downloads show the correct checksum. I'm getting : 498a0596e23a155e80676dbbd6ac426f
> 
> Anyone else having the same issue or issues after flashing the new radios?


Yep, I'm getting the exact same checksum here.

I'm gonna sit tight and wait for some others to chime in.

Either something changed in the past day or the wrong checksum was posted and everybody here flashed it without verifying!


----------



## razorloves

AugmentedFourth said:


> Yep, I'm getting the exact same checksum here.
> 
> I'm gonna sit tight and wait for some others to chime in.
> 
> Either something changed in the past day or the wrong checksum was posted and everybody here flashed it without verifying!


My bad guys. I forgot I changed the zip lastnight. I replaced the radios in the zip with the ones provided by Google in the 4.0.4 factory image. You guys got the right md5. Thanks for the heads up. First post updated.


----------



## eturk

My WiFi is hosed with the new FC04/05 radios!

Speedtest.net app shows ping of 1000ms and download of 0.01Mbs. ouch!

On previous FA radios of leaked 4.0.4 and get ping of around 30ms & downloads around 10MBs, which is same as PC, full speed.

I flashed back to the leaked radios, fast again. Anyone else having this problem?

CM9 nightlies. 05172012


----------



## sparkymcpenguin

It has been a while since I downloaded the .0.4 (before yesterday's revision) and don't remember if the first one was from Verizon ota update but it worked good for a few days then same data loss issue. Then downloaded from someone else who has a zip with new bootloader (wanted new boot loader mainly) and now I check to see if there is maybe a leaked .0.5 radio but no. Went to this 26th page noticed radio zip file said was changed and revised. Also said from Google image. So right now I am trying it out for data loss issue. So far so good knock on wood. But has only been like an hour so I will update again later. BUT seems to be connecting faster than previous other two files I have mentioned. Hopefully this works. Will revise/update my post in a few days time, unless I lose connection before then. Then I will post sooner

EDIT: LOST CONNECTION AGAIN. grrr. Tried force ending ALL APPS enabling and disabling ALL APPS tried airplane mode tried *#*#4636#*#* showed unknown. Turned on lte dump turned off SMS over ims still only way to fix was reboot. Hmmmmmmmmm


----------



## sparkymcpenguin

sparkymcpenguin said:


> It has been a while since I downloaded the .0.4 (before yesterday's revision) and don't remember if the first one was from Verizon ota update but it worked good for a few days then same data loss issue. Then downloaded from someone else who has a zip with new bootloader (wanted new boot loader mainly) and now I check to see if there is maybe a leaked .0.5 radio but no. Went to this 26th page noticed radio zip file said was changed and revised. Also said from Google image. So right now I am trying it out for data loss issue. So far so good knock on wood. But has only been like an hour so I will update again later. BUT seems to be connecting faster than previous other two files I have mentioned. Hopefully this works. Will revise/update my post in a few days time, unless I lose connection before then. Then I will post sooner
> 
> EDIT: LOST CONNECTION AGAIN. grrr. Tried force ending ALL APPS enabling and disabling ALL APPS tried airplane mode tried *#*#4636#*#* showed unknown. Turned on lte dump turned off SMS over ims still only way to fix was reboot. Hmmmmmmmmm


sorry for quoting myself but had to jump on a pc. i made the "edit" while on wifi on my phone after that crap happened. had to email myself the screenshots i tried posting, to make what i said into a visual. so hopefully the pics work this time. ANY IDEAS HELP FROM ANYONE WOULD BE COOL, but i am posting all that i can for devs and techies so they can try troubleshooting?

EDIT 2: trying method 4 (supposedly tested) on this site http://knowmydroid.com/blog/manually-fix-galaxy-nexus-signal-disappearing-issue-on-android-4-0-4. Will try for a few days. Will edit one last time if it works or not. I know I'm off of the "radio" topic but a lot of people come here looking for same issue fix.

EDIT 3 WORKS WORKS WORKS.. AS LONG AS YOU DONT USE NOVA LAUNCHER FOR EXTENDED PERIODS OF TIME.I have been testing nova launcher and it has some issue, while using it instead of stock launcher, when nova caches a program eventually program will start malfunctioning (had issue not receiving notifications for messaging app) self tested every combination possible while using nova and emailed app developer. After about an hour and forty five minutes using nova after it cached a program,program would malfunction. Once I switched back to stock launcher uncached and purposely reacached program it would work just fine. (Sent him more than one very long email of my step by steps. Hopefully he doesn't get mad lol) but this way of saving data from sleeping has worked non stop. I could notice when data would try to sleep ars would go gray even lose 4g 3g symbols but after bout ten seconds they would come back. Even during that everything still worked. So if u have this issue please try and someone quote me or whatever to be a third verification? DOES WORK ON MY GNEX USING STOCK LAUNCHER AND OMG I AM SO HAPPY NOW. now just to wait for my two new batteries with charger from Hyperion that I bought on amazon for twenty bucks!!!it was such a good deal so pleased should be here tomorrow









sparkyMcpenguin out


----------



## HemiDroid03

Is it better to use a flashable zip of the radios or just fastboot em? Is one method better then the other or are both the same, either or is fine?


----------



## dmonzel

HemiDroid03 said:


> Is it better to use a flashable zip of the radios or just fastboot em? Is one method better then the other or are both the same, either or is fine?


I flashed the zips in recovery. Haven't had an issue. I was too lazy to hook up the USB cable and fastboot flash. First world problems.

Sent from my Unicornified, LK'ed-out, 4.0.4-driven LTE GNex


----------



## otter

I've never verified md5 s even though I've flashed tons of roms. However when messing with the radio I will. How do I do that? Is there a command in terminal emulator I can run or what do I do exactly?

Thanks in advance


----------



## dmonzel

otter said:


> I've never verified md5 s even though I've flashed tons of roms. However when messing with the radio I will. How do I do that? Is there a command in terminal emulator I can run or what do I do exactly?
> 
> Thanks in advance


Easiest way is through Root Explorer. Long press > Properties.

Sent from my Unicornified, LK'ed-out, 4.0.4-driven LTE GNex


----------



## segv11

On the phone: "md5sum «filename»"

On the computer: "md5 «filename» " or "openssl md5 «filename»" depending on your operating system.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Siciliano

Anyone know if new radios are dropping with the official release of JB?


----------



## Syndicate0017

Siciliano said:


> Anyone know if new radios are dropping with the official release of JB?


It's probably a safe bet that we'll see some new radios. Whether they're patches or new radios entirely remains to be seen.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## dmbfan36_23

Has anyone tried the FC04 CDMA radio with the JB ROMs? I tried the FC04 / FC05 combo in 4.0.4 and noticed that my phone got really hot and battery life sucked with the CDMA radio. I switched to a hybrid, FA02 / FC05 combo and saw a marked improvement, haven't looked back. I'm now running JB with those same radios, but wondering if perhaps it's worth trying FC04 out again.


----------



## dmonzel

dmbfan36_23 said:


> Has anyone tried the FC04 CDMA radio with the JB ROMs? I tried the FC04 / FC05 combo in 4.0.4 and noticed that my phone got really hot and battery life sucked with the CDMA radio. I switched to a hybrid, FA02 / FC05 combo and saw a marked improvement, haven't looked back. I'm now running JB with those same radios, but wondering if perhaps it's worth trying FC04 out again.


I've been running the FC04/FC05 radios with a JB ROM and haven't had any issues at all.


----------



## Dr. Hax

I saw a thread earlier about a guy who has a radio that reads something along the lines of 1515.10
What's that about?


----------



## quarterinchkilla

Dr. Hax said:


> I saw a thread earlier about a guy who has a radio that reads something along the lines of 1515.10
> What's that about?


the .10 means its made in China, a revised version of the phone I guess. the .09 means its an original made in the original Samsung Korea plant


----------



## bigfdaddy

I wonder if the ones who have the 1515.10 have a different antenna vs the og released nexus. Is there a way to find out which phone models have the signal drop out and wich model number doesn't have the issue?

As of right know I got the 1515.10 and haven't had a data drop.know my old gnexus that was only 3 days old would constantly lose all signal even though my droid rzr shows full bars along with my sIII showing full signal...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## ThugEsquire

bigfdaddy said:


> I wonder if the ones who have the 1515.10 have a different antenna vs the og released nexus. Is there a way to find out which phone models have the signal drop out and wich model number doesn't have the issue?
> 
> As of right know I got the 1515.10 and haven't had a data drop.know my old gnexus that was only 3 days old would constantly lose all signal even though my droid rzr shows full bars along with my sIII showing full signal...


I had several replacement VZW Nexi shipped to me recently due to screen burn-in. My original was an I515.09 and it didn't have the data drop issue. They sent me three replacements until I got one that didn't have the data drop issue. The first two, both I515.10, had the drop issue. The third one, I515.09, does not. What I'm saying is, I151.10 seems to be hit-or-miss, whereas I515.09 seems like a better shot.


----------



## jellybellys

ThugEsquire said:


> I had several replacement VZW Nexi shipped to me recently due to screen burn-in. My original was an I515.09 and it didn't have the data drop issue. They sent me three replacements until I got one that didn't have the data drop issue. The first two, both I515.10, had the drop issue. The third one, I515.09, does not. What I'm saying is, I151.10 seems to be hit-or-miss, whereas I515.09 seems like a better shot.


I have an i515.09 and have never had any data drop issues.


----------



## bigfdaddy

Sounds like the models with .09 used a better chip or more refined one the .10..

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## MistaWolfe

I had a .9 for 6 mos....

WiFi busted. Got my first refurb yesterday. Broken mic. Still a .9 though.

Got my second refurb today. Saw my data drop like my wallet on the weekend. Horrible. And the colors are shit. This is ridiculous.

Going to try the leaks verse official...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Protonus

*This thread should be pinned!*
I looked all over for a thread here with the latest radios. I ended up finding a link back from XDA to here to this thread. I thought for sure it would be in the development section for one, and would have been recently bumped, or pinned... but it turns out it was buried.

Furthermore, I didn't realize my radios weren't being updated with my ROM/kernel changes. So I'm still on the EK05/EK02 radios! Yikes! Been running AOKP Milestone 6! Can't wait to try the new radios, because that wifi/3g/4g hand off sucks in these radios!

Bumping this for anyone else who didn't realize they don't have the latest radios!


----------



## Protonus

Protonus said:


> So I'm still on the EK05/EK02 radios! Yikes! Been running AOKP Milestone 6! Can't wait to try the new radios, because that wifi/3g/4g hand off sucks in these radios!


OMFG The handoff between wifi / 3g / 4g on these FC04/FC05 radios is SOOOO MUCH better and faster compared to EK05/EK02! WOW! It's near instant now! Highly recommend anyone who was as dumb as me and didn't realize they were running old radios, to update!


----------



## dmonzel

Protonus said:


> OMFG The handoff between wifi / 3g / 4g on these FC04/FC05 radios is SOOOO MUCH better and faster compared to EK05/EK02! WOW! It's near instant now! Highly recommend anyone who was as dumb as me and didn't realize they were running old radios, to update!


Heads up: ROMs and kernels don't include radios. They are a totally different beast.


----------



## Sveke

Protonus said:


> OMFG The handoff between wifi / 3g / 4g on these FC04/FC05 radios is SOOOO MUCH better and faster compared to EK05/EK02! WOW! It's near instant now! Highly recommend anyone who was as dumb as me and didn't realize they were running old radios, to update!


So late to the party bro, the clean up crew already left....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## waltpartlo

Sorry if this is a dumb question, but will changing radios help with mic drop problems that the gnex has?

Sent from my pink unicornexus.


----------



## recDNA

waltpartlo said:


> Sorry if this is a dumb question, but will changing radios help with mic drop problems that the gnex has?
> 
> Sent from my pink unicornexus.


My question is related to yours. Is there any hope that with the "right" radio software gnex would have data reception as good as the rezound or razr or is the problem a hardware issue that cannot really be resolved?

In my case by far the most important phone function is data reception. Operating system, call quality, screen quality, camera etc. are all nice things but when my phone has poor data connectivity all the rest become utterly irrelevant. I use the phone as a pocket computer.


----------



## blaineevans

recDNA said:


> My question is related to yours. Is there any hope that with the "right" radio software gnex would have data reception as good as the rezound or razr or is the problem a hardware issue that cannot really be resolved?
> 
> In my case by far the most important phone function is data reception. Operating system, call quality, screen quality, camera etc. are all nice things but when my phone has poor data connectivity all the rest become utterly irrelevant. I use the phone as a pocket computer.


This as been discussed in *length* in numerous threads since the devices release.

Some say it can be software, others say it comes down to hardware. In my personal opinion, software can help but its not going to resolve it entirely.

Try some different radio combinations, see if it helps, and move on.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## brakeb

I have actually gotten MUCH improved reception just going from an ICS ROM to a JB ROM (went from Liquid's ICS to Team EOS JB to Liquid's JB Alpha 6). I went from no 4G in my house (I'm in a slight valley), and poor 3G, to having a 50% 4G signal in my house. Before, I'd have to go upstairs to get one bar of 4G (out of 6). Right now, I'm sitting at my kitchen table and I have 2/4 bars 4G using both Team EOS or Liquid's JB Roms.

Puritan23 (one of the Liquid devs) mentioned in their IRC channel that JB worked on their radio interface libraries (RIL) and greatly improved things. Whether that means they fixed the signal indicator, or actually updated the libraries to increase signal reception, I don't know... what i do know is that I now have the same signal strength that my wife's droid charge has... and I was always envious that her POS stock Droid Charge had a better signal than my state of the art Toro...


----------



## 808phoneaddict

Need to be bookmarked... Awesome work OP! Thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antob125

4.1 Radios for VZW Gnex posted on Droid Life. Here's the link to download :
http://www.mediafire.com/?w1hb03l28ogy838

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Lydenn1

Antob125 said:


> 4.1 Radios for VZW Gnex posted on Droid Life. Here's the link to download :
> http://www.mediafire...w1hb03l28ogy838
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


This is awesome I flashed this a little while ago and it appears to be a lot better. I am running the JBSourcery ROM and was not having a lot of data issues but it any little bit helps!


----------



## Antob125

Lydenn1 said:


> This is awesome I flashed this a little while ago and it appears to be a lot better. I am running the JBSourcery ROM and was not having a lot of data issues but it any little bit helps!


Now we need the new bootloader that came with this update. Keep your eyes open for it!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## DoubleDeesR4Me

Damn I'm impressed so far with the new radios!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## EniGmA1987

Antob125 said:


> Now we need the new bootloader that came with this update. Keep your eyes open for it!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Another new bootloader? Just had one drop a month or two ago.


----------



## Protonus

Antob125 said:


> Now we need the new bootloader that came with this update. Keep your eyes open for it!


Dude. Bootloaders come with releases of AOSP. This isn't a release of AOSP, it's just a carrier specific release of already released AOSP code. It's the same bootloader that we already have for 4.1.1. When 4.1.2 comes out, then we'll probably get another bootloader.

Please, stop just spouting off offtopic info in threads, especially incorrect or unhelpful posts, seriously bro. You made 4 posts at the same time about the new radios in 4 different threads, when there is already 2 thread on the radios!

Then you come into a thread about radios and post about the bootloader, and you do it in another thread too! argghhhh!

One post man, one post is all you need about anything, if it's important, people will see it. Stop spamming man.


----------



## Antob125

Protonus said:


> Dude. Bootloaders come with releases of AOSP. This isn't a release of AOSP, it's just a carrier specific release of already released AOSP code. It's the same bootloader that we already have for 4.1.1. When 4.1.2 comes out, then we'll probably get another bootloader.
> 
> Please, stop just spouting off offtopic info in threads, especially incorrect or unhelpful posts, seriously bro. You made 4 posts at the same time about the new radios in 4 different threads, when there is already 2 thread on the radios!
> 
> Then you come into a thread about radios and post about the bootloader, and you do it in another thread too! argghhhh!
> 
> One post man, one post is all you need about anything, if it's important, people will see it. Stop spamming man.


K

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## hak2301

Last week I flashed the most current radios. I have noticed improvement, but it seems like the radios are using more of my battery than in the past. Phone has been off the charger for alomst 4 hours and I'm already down to 76%. I'm running Trinity experimental kernel and was getting above average battery life. I'm trying to upload screen shots but I'm having trouble. Thoughts?


----------



## DieselDank

hak2301 said:


> Last week I flashed the most current radios. I have noticed improvement, but it seems like the radios are using more of my battery than in the past. Phone has been off the charger for alomst 4 hours and I'm already down to 76%. I'm running Trinity experimental kernel and was getting above average battery life. I'm trying to upload screen shots but I'm having trouble. Thoughts?


I have this same problem. I was running the newest bugless beast stable rom flawlessly. I flashed these new radios and the battery life was draining at a ridiculous I speed. To start fresh I flashed the AOKP build 1 rom (not nightlies) and leankernel. Still ridiculous battery life. Today I flashed over francos milestone 5 and still the problem remains. It all started the minute I flashed these radios.

I go down to 97% just 5 minutes of the charger and no screentime. When I used the browser for less than 7 minutes I lost about 10%. I just chraged my battery to full charge but can post a picture later tonight of usage etc. like the post above me.

Thanks for any thoughts on why flashing these radios would drain my battery even with different rom and kernel combinations.


----------



## razorloves

finally got around to updating OP with newest 4.1.1 FF02/FG02 leaked radios


----------



## flytechguy

jimmyt said:


> I flashed the 4.0.2 / 4.0.4 combo and the radios would not work. So I just flashed everything to 4.0.4 and it works.. cant say its any better or worse then any of the previous versions and cant say how or why it would not work with the 4.0.2 version of the cdma radio.


Here's the 4.0.2 CDMA's / 4.1.1 LTE combo. Works great so far. The battery drain from the 4.1.1 CDMA's is horrible.

http://www.mediafire...13u279212m97lr0

Update: I have about 1:20 worth of on screen time after 6 hours and still have 70% battery after light to moderate use. Switching to the old CDMA and keeping the 4.1.1 LTE's (as they are improved) has made a big difference thus far. I would lose 8-10% in roughly a half an hour with the 4.1.1 CDMA radio.


----------



## xolanir

flytechguy said:


> Here's the 4.0.2 CDMA's / 4.1.1 LTE combo. Works great so far. The battery drain from the 4.1.1 CDMA's is horrible.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...13u279212m97lr0
> 
> Update: I have about 1:20 worth of on screen time after 6 hours and still have 70% battery after light to moderate use. Switching to the old CDMA and keeping the 4.1.1 LTE's (as they are improved) has made a big difference thus far. I would lose 8-10% in roughly a half an hour with the 4.1.1 CDMA radio.


How long and extensive have you used your device in order to tell that the battery has stabilized and is running better? Not trying to be a smart a$$, just interested so I can implement it if it will give me better battery life. I really burn my battery at work and hate to have to plug it in while multitasking. Thx!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flytechguy

xolanir said:


> How long and extensive have you used your device in order to tell that the battery has stabilized and is running better? Not trying to be a smart a$$, just interested so I can implement it if it will give me better battery life. I really burn my battery at work and hate to have to plug it in while multitasking. Thx!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Been running it the past three days or so. Its been great so far whereas I was hemoraging battery with straight 4.1.1. You wont be sorry but some phones seem to be different but it's worth a shot. I took the plunge and haven't looked back and haven't had to keep my phone plugged in.


----------



## xolanir

flytechguy said:


> Been running it the past three days or so. Its been great so far whereas I was hemoraging battery with straight 4.1.1. You wont be sorry but some phones seem to be different but it's worth a shot. I took the plunge and haven't looked back and haven't had to keep my phone plugged in.


Alright Thx for the quick response. Will try it out.

Sent from my Amazon Kindle Fire using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Syndicate0017

flytechguy said:


> Here's the 4.0.2 CDMA's / 4.1.1 LTE combo. Works great so far. The battery drain from the 4.1.1 CDMA's is horrible.
> 
> http://www.mediafire...13u279212m97lr0
> 
> Update: I have about 1:20 worth of on screen time after 6 hours and still have 70% battery after light to moderate use. Switching to the old CDMA and keeping the 4.1.1 LTE's (as they are improved) has made a big difference thus far. I would lose 8-10% in roughly a half an hour with the 4.1.1 CDMA radio.


This is interesting as my battery life has suffered a bit too. However, is it safe to assume that you are in a 3G area? Just curious because I'm in an LTE area and thinking flashing the 4.0.2 CDMA radio would make little or no difference in my battery life. If I'm incorrect, please feel free to correct me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## flytechguy

Syndicate0017 said:


> This is interesting as my battery life has suffered a bit too. However, is it safe to assume that you are in a 3G area? Just curious because I'm in an LTE area and thinking flashing the 4.0.2 CDMA radio would make little or no difference in my battery life. If I'm incorrect, please feel free to correct me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Of course, it depends on what you use more but by default, 4G uses more battery by default so I guess it wouldn't matter in your case. I keep mine on 3G in the event I need 4G to grab updates to apps or updates to AOKP, so in your case, it's a matter of preference.


----------



## Syndicate0017

flytechguy said:


> Of course, it depends on what you use more but by default, 4G uses more battery by default so I guess it wouldn't matter in your case. I keep mine on 3G in the event I need 4G to grab updates to apps or updates to AOKP, so in your case, it's a matter of preference.


Well I fastbooted the 4.0.2 CDMA radio and it might be placebo or something different since I flashed a new kernel but I have had phenomenal life today. It's been about 80/20 WiFi and 4G, but even then, I think this life is incredible.



















Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Sandman007

Well I'm on a JB ROM so I already gave the latest radios. But are the latest radios the best? Any reasons to go back? What about for CDMA?

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## jerrycycle

Sandman007 said:


> Well I'm on a JB ROM so I already gave the latest radios. But are the latest radios the best? Any reasons to go back? What about for CDMA?
> 
> Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


Are they the best has to really be answered by you, how they perform in your daily use. I like the latest LTE radio, gives me longer consistent locks. I only seen to revert to 3g at work, metal building. I use the 4.0.2 CDMA ,seems less battery drain and my handoff are install to 4g .


----------



## dmonzel

Sandman007 said:


> Well I'm on a JB ROM so I already gave the latest radios. But are the latest radios the best? Any reasons to go back? What about for CDMA?
> 
> Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


If you flashed a JB ROM and didn't flash radios, you're not running the latest radios. They are not included in a ROM.


----------



## Sandman007

I flashed the latest radios when I first got this phone a week ago

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## jauhari

Does it's
*4.1.1 (JRO03O) radio package*[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] (from unofficial leaked 4.1.1 OTA rom update)[/background]

worked for 4.1.1 GSM??


----------



## jauhari

razorloves said:


> finally got around to updating OP with newest 4.1.1 FF02/FG02 leaked radios


Share your download URL please...


----------



## Sandman007

jauhari said:


> Share your download URL please...


Dude its in the OP...

Sent from my Sourcerized Gnex, rockin Trinity kernel


----------



## nunyazz

jauhari said:


> Share your download URL please...


Uhh. in the OP?


----------



## drawmonster

nunyazz said:


> Uhh. in the OP?


Doesn't work


----------



## Kickasz23

Op link down for newest radio

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

whoops. i derped. link fixed


----------



## jpin321

Anyone have a link to official radios from the official update today?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

jpin321 said:


> Anyone have a link to official radios from the official update today?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Aren't they the same ones that were already leaked?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Antob125

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Aren't they the same ones that were already leaked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I agree but not sure.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


----------



## Flying_Hellfish

Antob125 said:


> I agree but not sure.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus


Droid Life's shot of the about screen showed FF02 and FG02


----------



## jpin321

Oh i didn't know it was the same. Usually they don't match. Guess I'll just install the leaked version since its the same.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## froader

Flying_Hellfish said:


> Aren't they the same ones that were already leaked?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Radios have the same name and I just compared MD5 and both LTE/CDMA of leaked/official match.
They are the same exact radios from what I gather.
Odd thing is the leaked radios show an "R" on my signal meter when I am using my network extender. I thought they would have fixed this for the official release...


----------



## sk3litor

Could anybody throw me a link or tell me how to flash the newest radios. I read poontabs guide but thats using a computer and i need to know how to do it straight from my phone. I came from the tbolt where we did it in hboot but not sure how to do it on the gnex or in clockwork. Any help would be awesome thanks

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## akellar

sk3litor said:


> Could anybody throw me a link or tell me how to flash the newest radios. I read poontabs guide but thats using a computer and i need to know how to do it straight from my phone. I came from the tbolt where we did it in hboot but not sure how to do it on the gnex or in clockwork. Any help would be awesome thanks
> 
> I really need a girlfriend


Uh read the op?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

akellar said:


> Uh read the op?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


could have sworn i just said im not familiar with the process of doing it through clockwork and poontabs method uses a computer. Do you just flash it like a rom and it over writes the old radios or is there a step in there i should be aware of?

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## nexgeezus

sk3litor said:


> could have sworn i just said im not familiar with the process of doing it through clockwork and poontabs method uses a computer. Do you just flash it like a rom and it over writes the old radios or is there a step in there i should be aware of?
> 
> I really need a girlfriend


Yup just download any of the radio zips in the op and flash them through twrp or cwm. No wiping or anything needed. Old radios are overwritten.

Tap'd from my Nexus to your eyes....


----------



## akellar

sk3litor said:


> could have sworn i just said im not familiar with the process of doing it through clockwork and poontabs method uses a computer. Do you just flash it like a rom and it over writes the old radios or is there a step in there i should be aware of?
> 
> I really need a girlfriend


Second sentence - They can be flashed in clockworkmod or TWRP recovery. No wiping or mounting necessary.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sk3litor

Sweet thanks dudes.

I really need a girlfriend


----------



## Gothmog1065

I just updated my baseband radios to the 4.1.1 version (Using Liquid Smooth Jellybean RC3). The radio is a lot better in terms of calls, but I'm having a problem where my data won't connect. It'll give me full signal and bars and show 4g, but I have to reboot the phone to get the bars to show blue and get a data connection. Is this a
common issue (I read the last few pages, nothing I saw about this).

I'm not sure what's causing the disconnect, but I don't use my data all the time.

Baseband shows I515.10 V.FF02 / FG02.


----------



## geman231

I see this warning.[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]NOTE: I STRONGLY suggest you verify the MD5 before flashing.d it,I [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] went to Root Explorer,and i have know clue where to look.If I did find it,I wouldn't know what the heck it means.Where do i find it?What does it mean?And why should i be concerned?[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks.[/background]


----------



## foo

geman231 said:


> I see this warning.[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]NOTE: I STRONGLY suggest you verify the MD5 before flashing.d it,I [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] went to Root Explorer,and i have know clue where to look.If I did find it,I wouldn't know what the heck it means.Where do i find it?What does it mean?And why should i be concerned?[/background]
> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Thanks.[/background]


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In Root Explorer, just long press on the downloaded zip and select Properties. It will be at the bottom. MD5 is used to verify that you have a verified non corrupt download.[/background]


----------



## geman231

foo said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]In Root Explorer, just long press on the downloaded zip and select Properties. It will be at the bottom. MD5 is used to verify that you have a verified non corrupt download.[/background]


Ok,great It matched.I did check the MD5 file from the previous radio and it did not match.Oh well ,everything worked.
Thanks alot.


----------



## sk3litor

froader said:


> Radios have the same name and I just compared MD5 and both LTE/CDMA of leaked/official match.
> They are the same exact radios from what I gather.
> Odd thing is the leaked radios show an "R" on my signal meter when I am using my network extender. I thought they would have fixed this for the official release...


what is this network extender you speak of? Is it exactly what it sounds like and does it work? Is it for wifi or lte? I've never heard of such a thing but if it'll help my lte signal in my house I'd be very interested.

I don't need no stinking signature


----------



## Protonus

sk3litor said:


> what is this network extender you speak of? Is it exactly what it sounds like and does it work? Is it for wifi or lte? I've never heard of such a thing but if it'll help my lte signal in my house I'd be very interested.


http://www.verizonwireless.com/b2c/device/network-extender
There are multiple models, this is the new one. Current one supports 3G, prior one was 1X. Plugs into your home internet connection. Gives you voice+data. You're not going to get LTE with it. If you have high speed internet at home, which you would need to use this, there isn't any point then of trying to get LTE, you could just use wifi.
It's intention is to give people cellphone voice access in fringe areas. If you live in the sticks, you can ussualy convince Verizon to give them to you for free. Else, eBay.

If you want to know more... spend a few seconds on google... tons of info out there...


----------



## branedamig

Anyone know if there are updated radios for 4.1.2? I'm running AOKP build 5 and would like to keep up with the latest radios if they're available. Thanks!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## foo

branedamig said:


> Anyone know if there are updated radios for 4.1.2? I'm running AOKP build 5 and would like to keep up with the latest radios if they're available. Thanks!


4.1.2 hasn't been officially rls'd by Vzw so don't think their radios, _if they will even be updated_, are out yet. There are official 4.1.1 ones tho.


----------



## razorloves

branedamig said:


> Anyone know if there are updated radios for 4.1.2? I'm running AOKP build 5 and would like to keep up with the latest radios if they're available. Thanks!


There are not. The op is up to date


----------



## branedamig

foo said:


> There are not. The op is up to date


Thank you for the info.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SpeedJunkie69

Which of these radios is the "best"? I don't think I've ever flashed a new one, and my data connectivity is constantly going out.


----------



## tapiocadestroyer

SpeedJunkie69 said:


> Which of these radios is the "best"? I don't think I've ever flashed a new one, and my data connectivity is constantly going out.


The latest one works awesome for me. Just my opinion.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

first post updated with 4.2.2 radios that were leaked the day before yesterday. Thanks to yarly for providing the properly patched lte radio.


----------



## PhilD

razorloves said:


> first post updated with 4.2.2 radios that were leaked the day before yesterday. Thanks to yarly for providing the properly patched lte radio.


I noticed that the 4.2.2 LTE radio from the zip in the op is 5.75 MB smaller than the radio provided by mwalt2 over in XDA, can someone explain why that is? is it because of the "bspatch" method that Yearly referred too (not that I know what that actually means)?

I installed mwalt2's version with success, settings-about shows FK01/FK02 as expected and everything appears to work fine...


----------



## razorloves

PhilD said:


> I noticed that the 4.2.2 LTE radio from the zip in the op is 5.75 MB smaller than the radio provided by mwalt2 over in XDA, can someone explain why that is? is it because of the "bspatch" method that Yearly referred too (not that I know what that actually means)?
> 
> I installed mwalt2's version with success, settings-about shows FK01/FK02 as expected and everything appears to work fine...


mwalt2's lte radio img is a DD of the entire lte partition. So that includes the free space on that partition. Thats why his is larger.


----------



## yarly

PhilD said:


> I noticed that the 4.2.2 LTE radio from the zip in the op is 5.75 MB smaller than the radio provided by mwalt2 over in XDA, can someone explain why that is? is it because of the "bspatch" method that Yearly referred too (not that I know what that actually means)?
> 
> I installed mwalt2's version with success, settings-about shows FK01/FK02 as expected and everything appears to work fine...


See: http://developer.app.../bspatch.1.html

And: https://android.goog...patch/bspatch.c and https://android.googlesource.com/platform/build/+/d98e0870426f7280d9a5b7a9ff5fa745e623b426/tools/applypatch

I applied the same method Android uses for patching updates minus the cruft they do to verify it patched okay (I did that on my own after patching via bsdiff). If you want to use something that takes up slightly more room, but also works just as well, feel free to use the one mwalt released. Either works just as well outside of the size difference and you won't recoup the savings anyways because it's partitioned off specifically for the radio. Well, there is one small difference, mine is in image form (at the original link) so you can flash it in fastboot as well.


----------



## Lord Lionel

Can someone please do this for the Sprint version of the galaxy nexus?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## iNate71

sk3litor said:


> Could anybody throw me a link or tell me how to flash the newest radios. I read poontabs guide but thats using a computer and i need to know how to do it straight from my phone. I came from the tbolt where we did it in hboot but not sure how to do it on the gnex or in clockwork. Any help would be awesome thanks
> 
> I really need a girlfriend


You flash it like you would a ROM. That's the only thing you could do in CWR.


----------



## razorloves

Lord Lionel said:


> Can someone please do this for the Sprint version of the galaxy nexus?


um, do what? lol


----------



## Lord Lionel

razorloves said:


> um, do what? lol


 post a flashable zip of all the Sprint radios for the galaxy nexus running Jellybean

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## razorloves

Lord Lionel said:


> post a flashable zip of all the Sprint radios for the galaxy nexus running Jellybean


[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]they already exist on other forums. you could just make a topic for them here, if you'd like.[/background]


----------



## Lord Lionel

davidjr621 said:


> [background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]they already exist on other forums. you could just make a topic for them here, if you'd like.[/background]


Sounds good thanks
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## PhilD

yarly said:


> See: http://developer.app.../bspatch.1.html
> 
> And...


thanks for the detailed explanation and links, appreciate it


----------



## spankthatbass

Weird. I flashed the radios from xda's site when they were first posted.. Was getting weird drops. Handoffs from 3g/4g were not good. I reflashed the radios again with the ones posted here. Seems to have fixed it.


----------



## skeeter1

spankthatbass said:


> Weird. I flashed the radios from xda's site when they were first posted.. Was getting weird drops. Handoffs from 3g/4g were not good. I reflashed the radios again with the ones posted here. Seems to have fixed it.


Hmmm. Flashed the same radios (xda source) when they were released but I don't seem to have any issues. What is the difference between them, pray tell?


----------



## yarly

skeeter1 said:


> Hmmm. Flashed the same radios (xda source) when they were released but I don't seem to have any issues. What is the difference between them, pray tell?


Read the previous three to four pages for an answer. Sort answer: semantics.


----------



## Bretski169

New radios suck. Major difference for some reason, I am probably going back to the old ones, those were good. Unless someone knows of something that can help me.


----------



## akellar

Bretski169 said:


> New radios suck. Major difference for some reason, I am probably going back to the old ones, those were good. Unless someone knows of something that can help me.


I have a hammer.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Bretski169

akellar said:


> I have a hammer.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Might need one haha, but seriously, huge difference, I am just going to use the ones that were released before that.


----------



## EniGmA1987

I love the new radios. I see much faster and reliable switching between 3G and 4G areas


----------



## chefb

Aes these are the ones in the new ota?


----------



## akellar

chefb said:


> Aes these are the ones in the new ota?


Ask enough times and you might get an answer? As has been stated numerous places, yes the ota is the same as the leak.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb

When I update the ROM do I flash them in the same session....and before or after gapps,thanks for the patience


----------



## akellar

chefb said:


> When I update the ROM do I flash them in the same session....and before or after gapps,thanks for the patience


Completely unrelated and makes no difference

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chefb

Thanks!


----------



## razorloves

Updated OP with repackaged 4.2.2 radio zip with the radios from the factory image that came out today. They're the same from the OTA, but I just like using the ones from the factory image.


----------



## RCantw3ll

razorloves said:


> Updated OP with repackaged 4.2.2 radio zip with the radios from the factory image that came out today. They're the same from the OTA, but I just like using the ones from the factory image.


I'm right there with ya. Cheers!


----------



## zoomy942

razorloves said:


> Updated OP with repackaged 4.2.2 radio zip with the radios from the factory image that came out today. They're the same from the OTA, but I just like using the ones from the factory image.


Me too. Now I'm just waiting for a stock/rooted ROM from the factory image too.


----------



## zoomy942

zoomy942 said:


> Me too. Now I'm just waiting for a stock/rooted ROM from the factory image too.


cancel that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DR3W5K1

zoomy942 said:


> cancel that
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Where did you find it?


----------



## zoomy942

DR3W5K1 said:


> Where did you find it?


I ended doing it myself. Downloaded the Google image. Pulled the super user zip from the wug toolkit and went on my merry way 

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------



## hutchjim

could i flash this im on a ics liquid 4.0.4 rom on a droid x? please let me know ok thank you....


----------



## vladimirhtg

hutchjim said:


> could i flash this im on a ics liquid 4.0.4 rom on a droid x? please let me know ok thank you....


Droid x? These radios are for the galaxy nexus. 
That, ladies and gentlemen, is how you rack up good karma.

Sent from my Etch A Sketch


----------



## comk4ver

Question: I checked my signal strength before I flashed it said -108 dbm 32 asu and now it's at -100 dbm 40 asu after flashing 4.2... I know that -100 dbm is better but what's asu?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## yarly

comk4ver said:


> Question: I checked my signal strength before I flashed it said -108 dbm 32 asu and now it's at -100 dbm 40 asu after flashing 4.2... I know that -100 dbm is better but what's asu?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


140 - | current signal | (for lte at least). pretty useless measure. -140 is the lowest defined signal strength for an rsrp lte signal calculation as defined by the 3GPP (the group that sets cellular phone communication standards). rsrp is the -100 and -108 you mentioned.


----------



## btucker2003

I'm getting horrible call quality (super staticy and breaks up) all the sudden, I flashed 4.2.2 radio, but no real help. Any other suggestions? TIA

Sent from my Nexus 10 using Tapatalk HD


----------

